# Beta Ic



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

The last thing any of you remembers is walking into a tavern, then a sharp pain in the back of your head.  Now you wake up and you're laying in a 20 X 20 foot room, several people scattered around you, you're all in various stages of waking up, and wearing nothing but your normal clothing.  Each of the othe faces looks familiar, somehow, but you can't quite place them.  There's a piece of paper laying on the floor several feet away from where you all are.  You can each see your stuff (all of it) piled neatly in a row along the wall.  There is 1 closed iron door leading out of the room.

OOC: And that's how it starts.  Rp amongst yourselves.  Anybody who tries the door finds it locked and obviously barred from the other side.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 18, 2002)

Cwen wakes up and looks around.
""Ugh, my aching head.  I've never had anyone complain like that about my singing before." (vision finally coming into focus and notices the people on the ground near him) "Hmm...others..I wonder why we are here."  Cwen then carefully steps over anyone in the road to the note and reads it.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

ooc:  is my dog here?

If so: Corlon says "well, my head feels fine, but my eyes seem to have a bit of trouble focusing... ah, there we go, back to normal."

"hmm, lets see if all of my stuff is all here"

ooc:  I go to collect my stuff and look at the paper to see if there's anything I can read on it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Amulette awakens*

Gee. That wasn't nice. Hey! Anyone know where we are? The halfling girl says a quick word and takes to the air. (cast fly) She retrieves her belongings and moves over to the paper.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 19, 2002)

After reading the note, Cwen goes over to gather his belongings making sure they are still in working order.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

sooo, I think we should work together to get out of this... whereever it is, should I pick the lock? Corlon asks as he takes out his elaborate set of tools

ooc: or he might not say that if the note strongly advises against that, or something.



Edit: together


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

As Gloom awakens, he snaps on his feet and looks around like a trapped animal. Now that you can see him better you notice that what seemed paint on his face, are actually black creepy blotches that almost seem to move. He looks around as if he was looking for something, then seems to concentrate.

_Dunkel, Huine, where are you? Are you well?_

OOC: I probably left my wolf (Huine) just out of town, and I would have taken my raven (Dunkel) with me. I'm trying to call them through empatic link. If they're within a mile and alive they should answer.
Are there any windows in the room?
If you sent me anything, I didn't receive it.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: Any animal you guys travel with that's no bigger than a dog/wolf is in the room with you (no horses etc)

IC: 
You pick up the paper and read it, it looks to be fairly old, and none of you can understand what it says.  (Magic or 'decipher script' could work though)

As for picking the lock, as I said it's locked and barred from the other side, no keyhole or anything on this side.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 19, 2002)

"I agree we should get out of here and that will probably require working together.  But I also think we should wait until the rest of those assembled here wake and prepare.  We know nothing about what is beyond that door, it could be a guard and I don't really want to be tripping over people if we need to fight.  And can anyone make out what that paper says?  It's gibberish to me."

Cwen, now reequipped, looks around the room for anything missed and listens for any noise coming from outside the room.  His bow is in his hand in case heck breaks loose.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC: 
Lichtenhart - That's probably b/c you didn't post your character in the Rogues gallery thread, so I haven't been able to approve it and create an item.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Amulette's eyes glow for a moment Let me see that. I'm Amulette by the way.  The halfling woman hovers over to Cwen and takes the paper. (I cast read magic)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

A long languorous yawn echoed from one corner of the room.  From those depths a lengthy well-dressed elven woman stretched her arms up along the wall, her fingertips reaching for the ceiling, shoulders heaving, lungs expanding to take in the rather stale air.

Thick dark sooty lashes blinked open to reveal incredibly clear violet eyes, a hint of gold in their depths.  “Oh?  Did I fall asleep again at another party?” the rich velvety voice inquired with only tinge of confusion.  Those eyes cast down at her slim voluptuous body dressed in the finest of silk and leather.  “Hmm…I’m still clothed so I guess not.”

Again the violet gaze swept across the room.  “But this couldn’t possibly be Lord Marquet’s home!”


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

The tall, powerfully built woman in the corner rolled over with a groan, levering herself slowly up to her knees so she could put a hand to her head.  “Ugh…_what_ do they _put_ in the ale around here?” she asked rhetorically while brushing a hand through her long, blond hair and trying to banish the ringing from her ears.

Balancing against the wall, she climbed unsteadily up to her feet, stretching out long legs wrapped in tight leather leggings that revealed their well-toned curves.  Absently she adjusted the light blue halter top that was held up around her neck and fastened behind her back, tugging the cloth secure.

Suddenly the other people in the room registered to her fully.  “Wait!  Where am I?  Who _are_ you people?”  Her quick glance over the others caught a bit of something familiar next to the wall, and the blond woman started to edge carefully towards her things, careful not to let anyone out of her sight.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

“Lord Marquet?” the tall, blond woman wondered with a frown.  “I don’t remember any Lord Marquet in this town.”  She’d managed to make it to her things down, digging quickly into the pile, looking for something.  It was becoming rapidly apparent that everyone else was in the same situation as she was…or at least most of them, anyway.

She pulled a small disc wrapped in leather from the pile with a small gasp of relief, holding it against her breast as she closed her eyes for a moment.  A yellow sun, beaming out rays of orange, crimson, and gold, was painted on the front of the leather, the whole small bundle suspended from a length of finely wrought silvery chain.

Opening her eyes, she slipped the chain around her neck, glancing over at the elven woman while starting dig into her possessions more carefully, though still with haste, setting aside pieces of finely worked armor to be doned.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Elentari Svarti pulled herself up from the ground lazily, watching the others bustle about in more activity than she really cared for herself, especially when waking.  Her slender fingers ran briefly over her long silver hair, hints of the metallic in their depths, to straighten any knots that dared make an appearance.

Making her way over to her things, she checked everything carefully before sliding them back into place.  The beautiful silver circlet rested back again on those snowy locks, bringing an extra gleam to her eyes and an almost irresistible glow to her tanned cheeks and exposed skin.  A thin belt made of intertwining silver leaves decorated her exposed abdomen and waist, but somehow when she put that on, it gave her athletic body an even more toned and powerful appearance.

She didn’t seem to be wearing any armor either, sporting a long velvety purple skirt that had generous slits on both sides to expose lean lengthy legs and tan leather knee-high boots.  A tight tan-coloured strip of shimmery cloth seemed to weave itself around her chest in a rather artistic manner and made the most of her voluptuous assets.

Unruffled in the slightest, Elentari merely leaned against the wall, surveying every male in the room with interest, and even the females as well with tantalizing discernment.

“Lord Marquet is a delicious man,” the bard answered the other woman with a slow and knowing smile.  “He throws the most divine parties…and after parties.”  Those long lashes winked ever so slowly.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

“I’m guessing this isn’t one of them,” the other woman replied dryly, but with the touch of a generous smile, even if it was slightly wary.  “Well, wherever we are, I don’t intend to stay.  I don’t appreciate being kidnapped.”

She slipped on a belt of her own, and another neck-chain, this one holding a horse charm.  Then she stood, stepping into a pair of supple leather boots while heaving an apron of padding over her neck.  “I don’t suppose you know a squire’s craft, by chance?” she wondered, flashing the elf a pair of bright, light blue eyes.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

as sabin awakens he looks around to see where he is. noticing that everybody is almost awake and getting there stuff back on, ho slowly wakes towards his stuff and takes his time getting it on. "does anybody know what happend or where this hell is???. after he gets his stuff on, he makes his way to the paper that everybody is looking at and tries to read it. since he can't he just asks "what in the world is on this paper, and where in the world are we.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

At the blonde cleric's words, Elentari laughed, light, wicked and utterly intoxicating.  "Oh _no_ woman.  I haven't a squire's inclination in my body.    Although I've quite many more different inclinations to offer indeed."

She shook her head of thick hair.  "I don't like all this gloom and doom in here.  Why don't we just all relax to a cheerful song while those industrious folks over there ponder over that scrap of paper.  I'm sure they'll figure it out eventually."

A smile touches her lips for the newly awakened Sabin.  "Don't you think?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Amulette, after casting detect magic, sees that the scroll is a very powerful scroll of "Knock"

The rest of you find all your stuff, nothing missing.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

The warrior-woman’s look was more than doubtful, but that was all the reply she chose to give for the moment.  “Well, anyway,” she moved on, turning back to her previous intent, “you look like someone who knows well her way in – and out – of clothes.”  The blue eyes flashed a knowing look to the elven woman, accompanied with a small smile.

“Armor isn’t much different,” she explained, gesturing towards the ties of the padding that hung loose on her back.  “If you wouldn’t mind?”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Elentari let out a lazy sigh.  "Very well, then.  But I'm certainly better versed on how to take them off then put these pesky things on."  She yanked hard on the lashes, tying them with expertly nimble fingers even with the well-fitted leather gloves on her hands.

"Back straight, dear.  Where did you learn to walk?  Swaggering at a tavern?"  Her fingers gave another final yank on the armor until the other woman stood in the proper posture.  "Perhaps you shouldn't answer, I'm afraid it might be resounding affirmative at that."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

“Ow!” the taller woman complained as the elf yanked on the straps, but she obeyed and assisted expertly until all the silvery armor plates, detailed with gold and turquoise, and engraved and sculpted with beautiful wings and powerful tigers was in place.  Her metal figure was distinctly feminine and decidedly strong, firmly evidenced by the heavy mace hanging by her hip and the large, round shield braced against the wall nearby.

After slipping on a slim and sturdy pack, and then a long, white cloak, the warrior held her helmet, gauntlets inside, between her knees while twirling her long, golden locks into a coiled bun.  “I know carrying around my weight again and then some tends to take some effect, but I would think I don’t move _that_ much like a man.  Pelor, I hope not!”

She shook her head and smiled again as she lifted her helmet to hold it in the crook of one arm, and extended her hand.  “Anyway, thanks.  I’ll help you into something sometime.”


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

"If you helped me _ out _ of things, I wouldn't mind either."  Elentari winked at her and then sighed, glancing at the group clustered around the paper.  

What a ragtag bunch they all were.  She recognized none of them, but they all looked weathered and certainly not as young and green as she once remembered she was so long ago.  Had so many years really passed?  Two more elves, two humans, a couple of halfings here and there...what a group.  Some looked armed to the teeth, others carried the hint of the magical touch beneath their flippant clothing.

One of the halfings looked especially weasely...perhaps he was a thief.  She had better keep an eye on him.

Her fingers twirled her signet ring absently while she waited for the pretty halfing woman to speak.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

The warrior’s eyes widened slightly in surprise, but her smile didn’t fade as she followed the elf’s glance.  “First things first – I _don’t_ like being caged,” she informed quietly.

“I’m Solveig Thorsdotter,” she announced, nodding to the elven woman but pitching her voice loud enough for everyone to hear as she moved her eyes to each of them in turn.  “Captain of the Sisters of Dawn.  What does that note say?  Anything about who’s taken us or why, or where we are?”

Settling her helm on her head, she reached down to gather her shield and sling it across her back.  With a second nod to the elf, she strode over to where everyone else was gathering around the paper, glancing carefully at the door along her way.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

The strange elf pets his animals, and seems very relieved to see they are alive and well. He's very wild-looking, with his ruffled hair, his self made leather clothes, his jet black armor, his black swords that look rather deadly, a black raven on his shoulder and a fierce wolf at his side. He looks even wilder when he howls at his wolf, as if he was speaking with him.
_Huine! what are you doing here? you went looking for Gloom, right? Don't worry, we'll go out now._
He finally turns to the others in the room and only says:"Shut up.".
He goes at the door and tries to listen to the outside. (Listen +22)


OOC: Sorry, but Gloom is not a sociable guy


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Amulette glides over to Solveig and Elentari. Hi I'm Amulette Briarfawn. The "note is a Knock spell." I was waiting for everyone to 'come to' before I cast it.  She spins in mid air and when she sees that everyone is prepaired she will cast the scroll.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 19, 2002)

"I'm Cwen, a travelling bard that has picked up how to use a bow very well and I think its about time we broke outta here."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

With a flourish of one graceful arm, Elentari bowed to the crowd and then straighted.  "_I_ am Elentari...surely you've heard of me?  I am the great bard that turned Usaramel city from the staid prudeness to the bustling city of pleasures it is!"

"I provide entertainment...."Her nimble feet tapped against the floor, and her hands clapped as she twirled into a brief display of a folk dance.  "…fulfill desires..."

Elentari stopped her dance abruptly, a slender brow arching playfully.  "And to bring pleasure to all who wish it.  Perhaps those who have not heard of me will be able to attend this time."  

Her smile curved briefly.  "But the serious one is correct.  We need to get out of here quickly.  I have engagements in many cities that must be fulfilled."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

“_The_ Elentari?  I was at Beldamel when you played there.  It was…wonderful.”  Solveig smiled warmly, with a slight nod.  “Well met.  And well met you all,” she went on, turning to each with a smile and nod in turn.

“Alright Amulette, if you think it’s safe, please enspell the door and deliver us from this prison.”


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Sure thing! Hold on to your hats people. the game awaits. Amulette casts the scroll.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

"Entertainment, we don't need any right now. by they way im sabin reno figaro". he bows as he says this. "i rilly don't klnow any of you to well but i hope our diffrence in strenghts can aid us out of hear". he casts a glance at the small sneaky hafling and says "i hope you arn't what i think you are, and if you are and i find something missing, i will go after you first. no mader how long it takes to get you". He turns a bit so he can still keep an eye on the hafling and watch the door. (if i can't do this i will move away till i can see them both.)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OODM: Why's everybody always picking on the Halfling? 
PIECE OF USELES INFORMATION THAT YOU DON'T REALLY CARE ABOUT: DM's fave character race IS halfling

IDM:
Amulette whirls on the door, and reads a few words from the scroll, making a 'knocking' motion with her hand, and a wave of energy rolls out from the scroll, the words dissapearing from it as a click emanates from the door, and then a THUMP and clatter as the bar on the other side hits the floor.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

EDIT: Damn double post.. grr.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Well. It's open. Last one out is a rotten kobold egg. Amulette pushes the door open and holds it for the others.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 19, 2002)

Going out. ill walk out ready action anything tris to hit Parry the attack then if i can attack.








*OOC:*


im sorry for making an assumption of your haflings.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

ooc: uh, this should've happened _before_ the knock spell was cast, if it makes any difference.
I couldn't get on the boards.

"the name's Corlon, at your service" Corlon states with a bow, "and we aren't thieves by any means, are we Garret?" 

"no, definitelly not" Corlons husky responds.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

"well, then lets go" 

"Kobold eggs, they don't taste good" 

I ride out on my dog, with an arrow knocked to my bow.[


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

OODM: First off - no Colored text, PERIOD, please.
2nd off - I'm afraid you guys don't get to do the actions you stated when the door opened, b/c I kinda missed her posting it open, and had something ready for that (sorry all)

IDM:

As Amulette opens the door, you are all startled to see the semi-translucent figure of a large (7-8 foot tall) well built man standing a few feet from the door. 

"AH, I see you've got out of there... hmm, I thought you'ld take a bit longer, but it doesn't really matter, You'll be too late anyways."  He smiles and looks at the lot of you, as the 'figure' walks forward into the doorway, so you can all see him.  "You see, I promised him I wouldn't kill you, that was part of the deal, but I CAN leave you down here to die on your own.  And even those of you who do manage to escape will be too late to stop me.  Well, good luck, heroes, this place was made to be deadly to break into, lets see if you can break out."  The figure bursts into laughter as it fades out of view, leaving a corridor running straight away from the door as far as you can see, with no light other than the soft glow emanating from the room you're in.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

*colored text makes it easier to tell who's talking and stuff, but you're the DM*

"It's at times like these when you have to comment, _I don't want to be here_" says Corlon, as he rides Garret out into the hallway with an arrow knocked, both of them looking for enemies and traps, ready to warn anyone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

OOC:  Thank you Jemal!  Some of the colored text was too difficult to read.  I could only read the orange text well.

IC:

Elentari tilted her head slightly to one side (does she recognize this man at all?) "Interesting indeed.  Why were we chosen, I wonder?  Plucked from who knows where...hmm I've got a bad feeling about all of this."

She laughed anyway and watched Corlon exit, making sure to note any traps he stumbled upon so she could nimbly avoid them herself when her turn to pass through the door came.  With her hand on her glittering longsword and a flick of silver hair over one shoulder, the elven bard moved toward the door, eyes running along the corridor walls.

"Where do you think we are?  Underground?  In a castle?" she asks no one in particular, more thinking aloud to herself than really conversing.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

"hmm, I'd say underground, if we were in a castle then once we found the outside wall, we could break out and climb down, plus many evil things _live_ underground, whereas you have to put them in a castle" Corlon responds to the bard's thoughts absentmindedly, keeping most of his attention on the corridor (if that's what it is) that he walked out into.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Amy looks at Elentari and says "we could alway teleport outside and find out."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

ooc: well, that's a bit easy, a bit too easy 

IC:  "I've experienced the fact that it isn't exactly accurate, what if we ended up in a formian hive, or deep in the ocean, or something?"

_Then again,_ Corlon thinks _we might end up in a safer place, or a harem, but then again, it seems that the harem has been brought here_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *Then again, Corlon thinks we might end up in a safer place, or a harem, but then again, it seems that the harem has been brought here *



OOC: why thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

ooc:  was that sarcastic? Either way, it's true, and your welcome


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Corlon _*ooc:  was that sarcastic? Either way, it's true, and your welcome *




OOC:  Look at the halflings get it on...whoo whoo whoo  Could it be true love already?  

IC:

"Well why don't we find out using a less exhaustive way, Amulette."  

Glancing over at the nonhumanioids in group, Elentari asked them with a pleasant smile.  "Could you please use some of that animal sense of yours and pinpoint your location? I'd be oh so incredibly grateful." 

 (As in animals can pretty much know if they are above or below sea level by pressure, if they are near water by smell, etc...you know the drill.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

Gloom is very perplexed when he sees Corlon's dog talking like a human, and Amulette open the door without touching it. Then he has to keep Huine from attacking the laughing image. The wolf makes a low growl and shows his sharp teeth at the man. When he disappears, Gloom turns to the others: "Do you know that man?" Seeing they're as clueless as he is, he will walk down the corridor, after having croaked to his raven: _Dunkel, go scout ahead. But be careful!_ and howled to his wolf: _If they've brought us here, we should have left some tracks. Can you smell our trail, Huine?_. You can see the raven fly down the passage and the wolf start sniffing around.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

"good idea"

"Garret, you sniff too, see if you can find something"

"I think I'll be going now" Corlon says as he dissapears
ooc: the dissapearing is taking a ten on hide, if anyone has the uncanny ability to get a spot role of 64, then I don't dissapear.  This is supposing that I'm within ten feet of a shadow.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Solveig frowned at the mysterious figure, searching her memory to see if there's anything at all familiar about him (and making a know.(religion) check in particular).  She pulled momentarily away from her thoughts when a couple of the group started out the door.

"Ahh, I'm all for charging into battle, friends, but it's not so great an idea when we don't know what the situation is.  Maybe a couple of us could take a look carefully, while the rest prepare a few enchantments?  I'll offer to bolster any of the weaker of us for battle, myself."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

"I agree with the Valkryie. We can't just go off with out some preperation. I can enhance a few peoples reflexes with cat's grace."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 19, 2002)

Elentari tsked at everyone.  "I'm a lover, not a fighter.  I don't think I'll be much help to all you warriors here.  All I do for a living is entertain at court."

Her violet eyes twinkled and she gave them all a laughing smile.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  Look at the halflings get it on...whoo whoo whoo  Could it be true love already?
> *




ooc:  Amulette wasn't the only one implied by the harem comment ya know 

IC:  "I'd like a cat's grace if you could spare one, easier to avoid traps and more precise with a bow" Corlon says as he rides back into the room.

"Why don't you just laugh your way out of this one then?" Corlon thinks outloud in a sarcastic voice.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Nobody seems to recognize the man, and as you leave the room, you don't run into any traps, although the light from the room only goes about 20 feet into the coridor, so it's getting hard to see.  (If you don't state pulling out a light source or something, you don't have one out).  
And unless that raven has darkvision, he's flying into pitch darkness.

Corlon rides forwards to the edge of the shadows, then seems to dissapear off the top of his talking dog.


OODM: Kitana - I've never heard of that animal depth thing before, and there's nothing in the rules to support it, so yer outta luck.

Also, those people "enchanting up" everyone else, remember that stuff like Bulls strength and Cats Grace doesn't stack with other magical Enhancement bonuses.  (Meaning anyone with Gloves of Dex isn't going to benefit from Cat's Grace, same thing with Bulls Strength/Belt of Giant Strength)


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

*with this new information*

"so, let us plan a course of action.  There are many quesitons, right or left? go in darkness or in light?"

"if we decide for light could someone cast light on my dog's bridal?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 19, 2002)

Solveig glanced around at each of them.  "Well, I can strengthen one of you, and bolster someone's fortitude as well."

(She'll cast bull's strength (domain) and endurance, if requested, and then endure elements - fire on herself)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Amy will float over tp the Dog and cast Light on it's bridle.
"there. Now the snookums puppy is all bright." she kisses it on the head and gets behind the group as they move forward.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 19, 2002)

"please don't call me that" Garret sighs with a smile (ooc:  or at least as much of a smile as a dog can have )

"Thanks Amulette, that'll really help" Corlon says "Any more preparations needed?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *ooc:  Amulette wasn't the only one implied by the harem comment ya know
> 
> "Why don't you just laugh your way out of this one then?" Corlon thinks outloud in a sarcastic voice. *




OOC: I don't belong to the hafling harem.  I'm an elf.

IC:

"I thought I'd never live to see a halfing without a sense of humor," Elentari drawled with amusement as she thumped around in her pack for something useful.  "What do you think bards do, Corlon?  We're not warriors of the sword but of the word, the song.  We're here to record the adventures of others...and one can't quite record when one is quite dead."

"Ah hah."   She pulls out something just as she sees Amulette light up the dog.  "Oh, well that'll do then with some of this."  She waves a torch in the air.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Gee. Sorry I didn't realise you were the one speaking." Amy says. Now lets get going. I have a date tonight and the prince of the Brownies doesn't like to be kept waiting.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

OoC thanks for always gaming when im goon. LoL

i will continue behind them and slowly come to the midle by the time she cast light. after that i will move closere to the front but still stay one line behind them. 

"what have we been put into, what a day, get kocked out, wakeup with almost complete strengers,  meat a big SOB after we open the door, and see a person disaper right off his mount. on top of all this we got a talking dog. man we got the weirdest party ever. alright"


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: I don't belong to the hafling harem.  I'm an elf.
> *




ooc:  when did the conversation turn to a halfling harem?

IC:
Isn't Cwen a bard? He fights
I've met a couple bards in my time that used different weapons, I even met one that could grab apples with a whip.

I might become a bit more humorous when you don't laugh in the face of danger and then hide in the back of the line.

Sorry, didn't mean to say that, I guess I'm a bit tense right now, I'm sure your skills will become useful once we get out of this... wherever it is.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

"Brownies?!" Solveig asked incredulously as she unlimbered her shield, shifting it into place on her arm.  "Aren't they...well, _small_?"

Hefting her mace, she followed the others out into the hallway, glancing up one direction then down the other.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

"Oh brownie prince...he's a cutie alright."  Elentari winked at Amulette while she waited by the door for the others to come forward.  Leaning against the door frame, she twirled the end of her silver belt in one hand.

"And Corlon, you don't know anything about me so I suggest you don't get my bad side already within less than an hour of meeting by calling me a coward."  Although she was smiling, there was an edge of hardness in her look.  "And I am not Cwen, nor like any other bard you've met."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

You move along in a large group, down the corridor until you reach a split after about 200 feet.  The light behind you is faint, but you can still see the room, and it looks warm and inviting compared to the two options you have.  One tunnel leads right and up, the other left and down.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Well who wants to be the leader? We need to choose the path and I don't want the burden." Amy says "but I think we should go down."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

"Everyone hush for a moment, please," Solveig urged, peering carefully down the falling tunnel while listening intently.  Then she did the same for the rising tunnel.

(taking the time for a careful listen check)


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

"ok do we knoe if where above sea level or below??.  dog (name????) do you know if we above or below sea level???."

"if not i think we sould go right.
i will also go with the opinion of the group if im off for the way we want to go."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Amy whispers in the Monks ear "We have no idea."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"And Corlon, you don't know anything about me so I suggest you don't get my bad side already within less than an hour of meeting by calling me a coward."  Although she was smiling, there was an edge of hardness in her look.  "And I am not Cwen, nor like any other bard you've met." *




"obviously not, but like I said, I'm sure your skills will become useful before this quest is done"

"I'd say left, but then again, it could be right, how about we flip a copper, or a silver perhaps " Corlon says as a coin appears out of no where in each hand.

ooc: +20 pick pocket for the coin tricks.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

"well sorry for issing the conversation about not being able to do that" sabin wispers back


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "obviously not, but like I said, I'm sure your skills will become useful before this quest is done"
> 
> *




OOC:  Tell me again how Corlon would know what Elentari's skills are?  Other than what she tells the group?

IC: Elentari made an impatient shushing motion at Corlon, gesturing toward the cleric as if to point out to him that perhaps he should be silent and let the cleric listen to see if she could figure out where they were.

She also listened intently to see if she can pick up whatever Solveig could not. (+13)


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> OOC:  Tell me again how Corlon would know what Elentari's skills are?  Other than what she tells the group?
> *




OOC:  It's basically the best apology you'll ever get out of Corlon.  Hes guessing some or your skills, seeing how your a bard, he's guessing that you can play instruements well and such things, but mostly it's just an apology type thing.

italics=thoughts

_Garret, have any idea which way we should go?_ 

_I'd say left, I don't care what he hears, I'm ready to fight through anyone to get out of this hole, are you sure you don't want to try Amulette's teleporting_

_Yes I'm sure, not that I don't trust her, but magic is a strange thing_


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Nobody can hear anything other than the various slight sounds made by their 'companions'...  No, wait, listenign more careful, Elentari can just barely hear something rumbling to the left.

EDIT: The dog and wolf both hear it too.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

OOC:  Well, congradulations!  Elentari doesn't like Corlon because he (a perfect stranger) basically called her coward.

IC:

Elentari touched Solveig's shoulder lightly, motioning the cleric to the left.  "I hear something that way, but I can't quite make it out.  Perhaps we should check it out if it means that there's life there," she suggests with a smile at the cleric.  "Lead the way, oh daughter of light."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

_Corlon, I hear something to the left, good or bad?_ 

_Want to find out?_ Corlon thinks back

Corlon starts hand signal asking if people want to go left or right, and that there's a noise to the left.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Wait! Maybe I should scout it out first." Amy activates her robe and becomes 'nigh-Invisable'


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

"should I go too?"

corlon dissapears into the shadows. (hide +54, taking ten for 64)


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Solveig nodded to Elentari, then looked to the halfling sorceress.  "Alright, Amulette.  Just don't go too far," she advised with a concerned smile.  "And watch out for any surprises."

Then she glanced at Corlon, waving him ahead.  "Go on.  Just don't be seen.  And stay out of trouble!  Both of you!"


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

"That really depends on your definition of _trouble_ "
"Don't worry, if I can't get by, no one can"  Corlon says as he recedes into the shadows.

_Be right back Garret, and stay with the party, your bridle would cause too much trouble right now_ 

ooc:  I have darkvision, what do I see as I walk down the hall (looking around for traps and all that stuff)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

As Corlon moves along the dark corridor, the rumbling gets louder until, about 120 feet later, he reaches a bend in the tunnel, and realizes that it's snoring.. the snoring of something VERY [size="+1"]VERY[/size] [size="+2"]VERY[/size] [size="+3"]BIG[/size].  And it's coming from right around the corner, maybe 40 feet away.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

OOC:
Moving Silently +37
Hiding +54

_I wonder what that is, hmm, a troll perhaps_ 

_What, troll, where?_ Garret thinks

_oh, nothing, Garret just stay there, I'm trying to get closer_


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

As Corlon creeps up and sticks his head around the corner, he sees a sight that he's never seen before.  Laying there, amongst piles... NO, MOUNTAINS of treasures, is what could only be a Dragon.  It's massive head bigger across than the largest giant Corlon has ever seen!  He realizes that big is too small a word for a beast of this magnitude, and retreats back around the corner in fear, barely able to contain himself from shrieking at the mere sight of such an awesome beast.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

_TREASURE, DRAGON, TREASURE, DRAGON, TREASURE, DRAGON!!!!!!_ 

"Corlon says theres a giant sleeping dragon on mounds of treasure" Garret tells the party"

I peak around the corner, trying to contain my fear this time.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Amulette will look around the corner. does she see the dragon also?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

can the dragon fit down the passage?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

Corlon - The dragon's nearly 200' in length, and it's head alone is about 20'X 20'.  The tunnel is 10'X 10'.  U do the math. 

Argent - Halflings don't have Darkvision, so unless Amulette is either:
A) walking through darkness, stubbing her toe every 2 feet and seeing NOTHING.
or 
B) using a light source, which will spoil your (and Corlon's) chances of hiding, and alert whatever's ahead of you to your presence.

Then I would highly suggest staying with the rest of the group.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

[OOC: sorry forgot about the darkness.]

Amy stays with Solveig.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

ooc: actually, if she was using a light source, I would be hiding in her shadow 

_The dragon's too big to fit through the passage... hmm, should I try to take something, if I do and he wakes up, I can always run away_ 

Garret relates the message.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Don't be a fool. it would just have to breath!"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Solveig looked shocked and a little worried.  "Ah, my furry friend, ask your master to sneak back here please.  I'd just as soon rather not fight a wyrm, especially one that sounds so big," she explained, hushing her tone carefully.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

just as Solveig finished her sentence, Corlon steps from the shadows, "it was just a joke, I'm not stupid nor do I have a death wish "

"So, shall we proceed downwards?"
"Seeing as how there's a dragon, I'd suppose that's the way out, but I'm willing to go where the party agrees.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

"If it's just the same to everyone else," Solveig began, pitching her voice low, "I'd rather avoid the dragon if we can.  Why don't you see what lies down the other path, stealthy one?"

"And be extra watchful.  With such an obvious danger along the lower way, I wouldn't be surprised if there was something more subtle guarding the upper one."


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

Lokking areound at the party that is there, "i know we woulden't be able to take on the dragon, but all that treasure is tempting." as a smerk comes across his face, then as quicly as it came left. " but since you put it as a fight and you will die sence then i will go with the party.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

"Getting out alive is always a plus for me," Elentari agreed with a little laugh, though a bit subdued with the thought of a dragon lurking not so far away.

Her silver brows raised and lowered in thought.  "I wouldn't expect other things to _want_ to live anywhere near a dragon, though...but then if something was brave enough to do that, then I wouldn't want to run across it either."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ooc:  when did the conversation turn to a halfling harem?
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

Cwen, who was just following behind the party, arrow knocked but not drawn, decides to finally speak up.

"Getting out of here alive is definately a plus.  Splitting the group will probably just lead to death and doom for all involved.  It was situations like this that lead me to take the path of the archer over the path of the bard.  I may not play in as many taverns but I still know how to carry a tune."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Elentari winked playfully at Cwen.  "Remind me take you up on that bardic challenge if we get out of here alive.  I'd like to see you prove your _prowess_, archer."

Her arm gestured toward the path going up.  "Well since I'd rather not run into the dragon, let's go ahead and send Corlon up there to scout for us before we go rushing into traps and the like."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"Elentari, is it?  We'll have to see how this goes.  I like a good challenge.  Just watch out for my arrows for they have a tendency to carry more than just a sharp point.  I, too, don't want to meet the lizard, but one needs to be able to see to find the pitfalls in the road ahead without stumbling into them."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Clasping her hands behind her back, the elven bard whispered to the other elf.  "Well, Cwen, as I told Corlon before, I am lover not a fighter.  You can fight all you want with your pointy arrows, but I much prefer a good session of lovemaking over all that nonsense..."  

Her silver brows creased slightly.  "Well, that and performing of course!  Well maybe some delicious wine thrown in the mix...plus you cannot say no to a healthy table of hot food....oh and a lovely ballad to finish it all off..." her words trailed off as she became lost in her thoughts.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"I've heard rumors of a person who says, 'Love your enemies.'  But I hope you don't go so far as to take it literally.  I prefer a hearty conversation and learning information from others to a fight, but I know what to do when the situation gets out of hand..and it's not running.  We'll have to compare notes when we get out of here regarding bardic 'lore'."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Elentari tsked at him, one slender finger tapping his arm.  "Running from a fight?  Nonsense.  A bard would live, true, but she'd never get a good story out it for a ballad.  One needs to be in the _thick_ of the fray and see the _end_ to _finish off_ a really fine song, don't you think?"


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Solveig glanced at the elves in between careful watchings of both corridors, however limited it was for her human eyes.  "Well, I think I'll be ready to 'compare a few notes' myself to relax after this is over."  She grinned slightly but concern over the situation was still obvious on her face as they waited for the upper tunnel to be scouted.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"A bard I've heard that served a 'Sir Robin', if I recall correctly, once sang, 'A bard who lives and runs away, lives to sing another day.'  I've never practiced this but it does seem to make sense.  Oh well, we'll have to talk about this later.  Something tells me we're being a little loud for our tiny scout."


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

"will you please stay of that tone untill we know what is down/up both paths. corol will you please check the other path to see what is up there and if there is something or someone up them please tell us before you attack or even kill them, or in the worst case they are ably to kill you"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Elentari smiled slightly.  "I'm not a bad scout myself, sabin.  I could look ahead for you...and a definite plus is that _I_ don't need a torch."

Her silver brows waggled lightly.  "And as for our...tone...if just think of it as an impetus to make it out alive.  A little extra added incentive never hurt."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

"Life isn't worth saving if you don't live it," Solveig agreed absently.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"What Kind of Dragon was it? Amy asks "if it's metalic it should have no problem lettuing us out as long as we don't try anything stupid with his treasure."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

OODM : Corlon doesn't know what color it was, just that it was fairly dark. (Darkvision is black+white)
I'm going to assume that Corlon goes scouting again, because, well, that's what he does. *L*

IDM: As Corlon again sneaks quietly forward, dissapearing into the darkness, you continue to stand around talking.

Corlon, meanwhile, goes about 200 feet down the tunnel, until he reaches a large, iron bound door.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"Hey Corlon, need a light?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Elentari laughed softly and held out the unlit torch in her hands.  Soft long fingers slid over the torch's surface as she sung a few strange enchantments into the air....wherever her fingers passed, the torch began to glow until the entire unlit object shown brightly in the hallway.

"For our friends not quite gifted with night vision?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Please can't I just Pop us somewhere nice?" Amy pouts "I have things to do. Who was the Illusionary man anyway?"
"I'll bet it's not even a real dragon!"


----------



## Sulli (Dec 20, 2002)

"So what now, are we going to makebeleve taht the dragon isent there or are we going to find out what's behind the iron door????."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Sulli said:
			
		

> *"So what now, are we going to makebeleve taht the dragon isent there or are we going to find out what's behind the iron door????." *




OOC:  We don't know what Corlon has found yet, Sulli.  He hasn't told us yet and since we aren't there, we know nothing about an iron door.

IC:

Elentari twirled the torch nimbly in her fingers.  "Well, hmm...I'm all for getting out of here.  I do have many engagements of my own to attend to.  My patrons would be most displeased if I weren't there to fulfill them."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"I hate to say it, but I think your engagements will have to wait.  There is a reason we are here and I think it would be one great ballad if we happen to be here when it's all over."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

"Poo." is all Amy says. she just hovers at head level to the rest of the group.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Poo." is all Amy says. she just hovers at head level to the rest of the group. *




Elentari scratched her chin in thought.  "That is a good question, Amy.  Where _does_ all that dragon poo go anyway?"  Her violet eyes twinkled with amusement.


----------



## ivanhoe (Dec 20, 2002)

this is corlon, on my friends computer, going back to my name


----------



## Corlon (Dec 20, 2002)

_Why don't you go and find out and rid us of your useless flirting_ thinks Corlon

ooc: Corlon and Garret are constantly transmitting what they see and hear to each other.

"There's an iron bound door down there," says Garret "Corlon still thinks the dragon would be a better way to go, just shoot it in the eye while it's sleeping"

ooc: coup de graw for 3d6 normal, 4d6 sneak attack, 1d6 flame, 1d6 shock, and +21 normal


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 20, 2002)

Solveig clamped her hand over her mouth to stiffle a laugh, giving Elentari and Amulette an amused and accusatory look.

"Dog," she whispered once she could control her voice.  "Tell him we're coming to the door.  Can he hear anything on the other side?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 20, 2002)

Elentari made her way down the hallway to join Corlon, shining torch in hand.   Motioning for him and the others  to be quiet, she pressed her ear against the door to see if she could hear anything beyond that.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

"Why kill something when its not necessary?  Dragons do exst that while they, are still greedy, follow the side of good."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

You can hear through the door (Barely) grunting and heavy breathing, and something banging.

OODM: You _COULD_ Try to disbeleive the dragon... Go ahead, call my bluff.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Elentari frowned, shushing them all up.  "There's something on the other side of the door," the elven bard whispered to her companions.  "And it doesn't sound particularly friendly either.  I suggest we proceed very carefully lest we awaken more than we can handle."

OOC:  I'm going to be traveling for Saturday and Sunday so won't be able to really post very often.  If something comes up wrong with my laptop, I probably won't be able to post for the entire week until Dec 29.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 21, 2002)

Solveig grimaced.  "Too bad we can't see through it," she whispered, leaning forward to try to lend another ear to Elentari's effort.  Probably the best they could hope for would be to surprise whatever was on the other side, and Solveig hoped that would be enough.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

Amy says a few words of power and her form becomes slightly "flowing" looking. "I can probably find a way in." With that said she becomes a (very small) patch of green slime and oozes under the door. [she cast Polymorph self]


----------



## Corlon (Dec 21, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"Why kill something when its not necessary?  Dragons do exst that while they, are still greedy, follow the side of good." *




"How do you know this dragon's good?"

"But I guess we'll wait until Amulette gets back, and we'll decide which is worse, dragon or thing on the other side of the door"


----------



## Corlon (Dec 21, 2002)

Corlon takes out a little wooden board and some pieces, "chess Garret?" he asks and they both sit down to play a game.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 21, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "How do you know this dragon's good?"
> 
> "But I guess we'll wait until Amulette gets back, and we'll decide which is worse, dragon or thing on the other side of the door" *




"How do you know the dragon is not good?  No one had enough light to be able to tell what color it was."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

As Amy reaches the other side, she sees a darkened room, lit only by torchlight.  Over to the side is a bed, on which 2 forms appear to be... very active.  They look like ogres, and are fairly... aggresive, the banging that was heard is the bed rocking back and forth against the wall.  They don't seem to notice you.

OODM: hehe


----------



## Corlon (Dec 21, 2002)

ooc: that description is going to cause me many years of mental anguish 

"Check, your move"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Amy seeps back under the door. "Um better to face the dragon. No one should see what I just saw. Two Ogres in the heat of passion." Amy sticks her finger down her throat in mock throwup.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

IC:  "seeing that would probably cause me many years of mental anguish"

Corlon puts away the game, and says "so guys, which way do you think we should go now?"

"I'd say the dragon, more treasure, less dreams, and I really don't believe in killing someone, even if they are ogres, while they're getting it on."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 22, 2002)

"The ogres would probably be easier..but you are right.  To disturb someone when they are doing that would probably cause them to rage worse than a barbarian.  Let's go check out that lizard."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

"while I'm all shifty and all do you want me to go first? I can scout it out just as well as a shadow in the dark."
Amy shifts form again and flies down the cooridore as a Grick.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm assuming that Grick is flying to the Dragon?

What is everyoen else doing? Staying there/moving closer, etc.  I'll post response to actions tommorow.  I'm gonna go to bed now (Not that I'm actually gonna sleep, but my eyes are bleary from the comp screen.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Amy will fly to the Dragon's room and hop over to the dragon. Can she see at all? if not she willuse Prestiditation to create a small candle flame. that way she can get a better idea of what she is dealing with. Hopefuly if it is a dragon the tiny light will not be noticed.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

ooc:  Corlon is following, with  my +54 hide and +37 move sliently

"Time for another look at that dragon" says Corlon as he vanishes into the darkness.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 22, 2002)

Cwen follows the group trying to be stealthy.  His bow is out and an arrow is knocked if trouble happens to befall the group.

Hide & move silently +33


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

ooc:  oh yeah, corlon's bow is out with an arrow knocked.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 22, 2002)

i will follow them move silently +23 untill the door way to the dragon and just hidw in the shadows (hide untraned +5 hide). when the battle starts i will charge the dragon, if no battle starts i will wait.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

OODM: "When the battle starts" sulli?  You know me too well... MWAHA.. um, I mean "Why would I want to fight you guys?" *Innocent look*

IDM: Amy flies down the corridor as a stone-colored, large worm-like creature.  Once she gets about 60' away from the rest of her group she realises 3 things: 
She can't see.
She can't cast spells.
She can smell everything around her, within 30' (Including Corlon, Cwen, and Sulli moving nearby)

Anyone who doesn't have darkvision (AKA everyone who's not Corlon) needs to tell me exactly how they're seeing their way through the darkness the 200+ feet to the dragons lair after they leave the collars light radius.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 22, 2002)

IC:everburming torch held behind my back so the light is not so bright forward that it could wake the dragon.

OoC: and come on jemal i don't know you that well. he he he he


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *IDM: Amy flies down the corridor as a stone-colored, large worm-like creature.  Once she gets about 60' away from the rest of her group she realises 3 things:
> She can't see.
> She can't cast spells.
> She can smell everything around her, within 30' (Including Corlon, Cwen, and Sulli moving nearby)
> *



A grick is a tiny faerie creature. I have no idea what the stone worm thing is.
Does she revert to Halfling form?


----------



## Corlon (Dec 22, 2002)

"good thing I have my scroll of prestidigitation"

"wait, where is it?"

"Guess it's not here, grr"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

Elentari watched the others go down the hallway to the dragon with a slightly bewildered and incredulous look.  Were they serious?  They would rather face a dragon than two ogres?  She didn't even get a chance to ask Amy if she saw another doorway beyond that room where the ogres were busy getting to know each other on an instinctual level.

But if the dragon was the only way to go...

Glancing at her glowing torch, the bard sighed, shaking her head.  What madness was this?  How did they plan on seeing where to even fire their arrows or swing their swords?  She glanced over at Solvieg.

"What do you think?  Has the treasure made them all mad?"


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> A grick is a tiny faerie creature. I have no idea what the stone worm thing is.
> Does she revert to Halfling form? *




I don't know what Grick your talking about, but I'm using the one from the Monstrous Manual.

I think you meant "Grig", a form of sprite.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 23, 2002)

"Yes, Elentari, the treasure has made them all mad.  I don't like this either as it is too dark in here.  If the situation merits it I do have plans to resolve this darkness."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

Amy waits for some to come with a light.
then will float in Grig form, keeping very quite, with the rest.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 23, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Once she gets about 60' away from the rest of her group she realises 3 things:
> She can't see.
> She can't cast spells.
> She can smell everything around her, within 30' (Including Corlon, Cwen, and Sulli moving nearby)
> *




Sorry Argent, I should've been a bit more clear. What I meant by the above was that 60' from the group you realize that.  at that point, you're still about 200 feet from the dragon.  However Sulli is now holding a torch behind his back, but it doesn't seem to be burning him.  There's enough light for you to all see by, but it only goes ahead about 10 feet.  NOW you all move quietly down the corridor, until you get to the turn into the dragons room.  The light sheds just to the corner, not around it.

Amy can be whatever form she wants (from Diminutive to Medium Sized), b/c she cast polymorph which allows for 1 change/round for the next 15 hours.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 23, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"Yes, Elentari, the treasure has made them all mad.  I don't like this either as it is too dark in here.  If the situation merits it I do have plans to resolve this darkness." *




ooc:  I know I can't respond in character to those comments, because my character wasn't there to hear it, but it's because we don't want to run into some ogres having sex


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 23, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Dunkel, go scout ahead. But be careful! and howled to his wolf: If they've brought us here, we should have left some tracks. Can you smell our trail, Huine?. You can see the raven fly down the passage and the wolf start sniffing around. *




Dunkel (the raven) comes back. He wasn't able to see anything in the darkness, so he just rests upon Glooms's shoulder.

OOC: I'd like an answer about our trails, and if he can actually tell which smell comes from the dragon's lair

"You fools. Dragons always see, even when sleep. Gloom say we just go there and kill silently ogres. Gloom hate ogres."


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 23, 2002)

Solveig stared after the would-be dragon hunters in absolute disbelief.  "Come back!" she hissed after them when her voice returned to her, hoping at least some of them might come to their senses.

Torchlight glinted off the tall war maid's beautifully worked armor as she turned to face Elentari and Gloom.  "They're afraid of _ogres_?  *Ogres?!*"


----------



## Corlon (Dec 23, 2002)

"and how do you know the ogres aren't powerful worshippers of grumsh, or dragons in disguise" says Garret "and how would _you_ like it if someone bursted in on you and started a fight?"

"Plus not all dragons are evil, and even if this one is, we may be able to cut a deal to find a way out"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

Elentari smirked slightly, tossing a length of hair behind her shoulder as she spoke to Corlon through Garrett.  "Little one, I'm sure you haven't much experience in the...ah...more pleasurably _acrobatic_ of arts, but I don't think interrupting a bunch of ogres at play is that horrendous an action."

Her violet eyes twinkled with a golden gleam.  "I'm sure they think that a battle would fit in perfectly with some foreplay...they might _welcome_ us as a wonderful addition to their..._entertainment_."

"Oh and cutting a deal with a dragon while we're that close to the precious treasure?  Probably not a good idea...the dragon might get ideas that we're out to trick the darling lizard to get at the treasure...and treasure is the last thing on my mind."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

"well, I guess _you_ might have had some experience being interupted and having a battle, but still, aside from the sight of two ogres going at it constantly repeating in my mind, they might get pissed off, have you ever had to fight a really pissed off ogre?"

ooc:  frenzied beserkers can be pretty scary, and seing as how we're level 15 I'd say that these ogres will have some character levels.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2002)

Amy decides not to wait anymore and flys the rest of the way down the cooridor.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

"Oh Corlon, you silly halfling!"  Elentari laughed softly with a wink at Solveig.  "I have experience in _many_ things!  And I, for one, have seen many things much worse than ogres pleasuring themselves.  I might even welcome the novelty of such a sight.  But I, personally, would prefer to fight a foe that I already know is dastardly than to hurt something that perhaps might be good...or would kill us while we're busy trying to ascertain its true nature.  Dragons are infinitely more wise and wily than ogres...even beserker ogres."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 24, 2002)

Corlon peaks his head around the corner, and sees if he can stand the sight of the huge dragon

ooc: I'm assuming that this dragon has fearful presence, and this 
is testing it.

Garret (talking for Corlon) says "then you go ahead and kill the ogres, I'd rather take a look at this giant lizard, whether we can provide a deal, learn something, or kill it and take it's treasure, I'm fine,  and it can't fit through the passage so we can run away through the passage."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

Corlon and Amy peek around the corner.  Sulli moves close enough that they can see the dragon in the low light.

As you look upon the great horned beast, you feel a slight breeze, coming every few seconds.  Soon you realize it's the force of the breathing... from 60' away.  In the dull light, reflecting off of numerous coins and gems, you can see that the creature is a dark purple color, unlike any of you have seen before.  Corlon is able to stand his second sighting of the ferocious creatures, though his knees shake a bit just from seeing it again.  Amy on the other hand, doesn't seem to be phased.
Nobody else has turned the corner to look.

Assuming Garret is informing the rest of the group of what Corlon sees, Elentari remembers hearing a tale of Purple dragons.  They are a cross between blues and reds, having no known weaknesses and being stronger than any other chromatic, they have been known to eat younger gold dragons when food is scarce.  They get along with Reds but pretty much nothing else.  The tale also told that their breath weapon, as well as some of their spells, employs an element unknown to most mages.

OOC: Damn bards... nat 20 on bardic knowledge check.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

ok now that we know what we dealing with and how powerful it could be, do you want to tri to minipulate it of just kill the orges and continue that way???. im ready for either way but if we face that dragon and he breaths the tunle will proble act as a condences and send the breath all the way down the 200' tunnle. so it's the partys choics on what to do.


----------



## Krizzel (Dec 24, 2002)

Solveig folded her mailed arms across her chest.  "Listen - I'm all for crushing evil dragons, but it's _not_ something you do on a whim, without any preparation!  And even if a dragon doesn't serve the powers of darkness, that's no guarantee that it will be friendly.  Wyrms are oddly tempered, and they little appreciate the interference of what to them are child races."

"But ogres are of an evil nature in almost an entirety.  And no matter how strong or angry they might be, an ogre is like a candle unto the sun when compared to dragonkind."

Brilliant blue orbs narrowed in scrutiny at the news from the wayward explorers, and the war maid glanced from Gloom to Elentari.  "Purple?  I've never heard of purple, though I doubt it's fortunate for us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2002)

[OOC: a party of 15th level characters our size should be able to kill it off and only loose a few of you.]
"um.... Those Ogres are looking better and Better all the time."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 24, 2002)

Elentari blew a gentle breath over her nails, buffing them here and there and looking at them in the torchlight.  "Purple dragons?  Well, hmm...maybe I've heard of them...maybe I've heard that if we just let Corlon go alone and do as he wishes to the purple lizard, while we all go visit the ogres that perhaps he has a chance at that treasure.  I mean, he did hint that perhaps I am incredibly cowardly...after all."

There was a gleam in those violet eyes, the same color as the vibrant beast that awaited them on the other end of the hallway.  "Brave brave, Sir Corlon...sir Corlon..well..." She didn't finish the ditty, winking at Cwen.

OOC: LOL Argent  oh and as a future fact, never assume that Elentari will tell you anything she knows just as the DM tells her.  She likes to tease too much to just give information freely.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 24, 2002)

OOC: LOL!  OK, Kitana, from now on I'll e-mail you any info you are privvy to that others wouldn't know, and you can tell them on your own time. 

Just a thought: This is the first time I've ever heard of a party debating wether to fight two Ogres or fight a dragon.

I'm gonna love this campaign.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 24, 2002)

"ok iv got an idea ill go tri to talk to the dragon while you guys are all back to the cross path. ill tri to reason with him (diplomacy check +19) to see if he will let us pase but if he starts to breath i can be down the hall faster than any of you guys. and Corlon please go back to the cross i don't need you to be hiding around when a dragon could probly sence you."

saing all of this quietly so everybody can hear it but the dragon might not be able to hear it. also when im talking to it if i can, i will set a ready action to run out of hear when i think the dragon is about to breath.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

ooc:  minstrel-bravley bold sir robin, went forth from camelot, he was not afraid to die ooooo brave sir robin, he was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways, brave brave brave brave sir robin, his head bashed in and his eyes pulled out and his liver removed and his boules unplugged and his balls ripped off and his 
sir robin- I think that's enough minstrel

"I'm not for going against a strange type of dragon alone, I'll let you try to reaosn with it, I'll just go back in the tunnel, hiding can't do anything against the dragons' strange blind sight."

"If it's the entire parties wishes to kill the ogres then..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

"Oh my!  You don't want to fight the dragon, Corlon?"  Wide violet eyes looked at him aghast.  "But you were so reticent five seconds ago about disturbing the ogre's...uh..._jubilee_."  Laughter shone in those gold gleamed orbs.

"Sabin, darling, I don't think the amethyst beast will be too willing to discuss sundry small talk with you in the midst of all its treasures and right after you wake it up from its beauty sleep.  Besides I bet it could breath a lovely spray of dragon's breath right down this hallway and where does that leave Elentari?  A burnt to the crisp bard isn't a useful bard, no indeed."

Satisfied that the fingernails on her left hand were burnished to a shine, she began to polish the other one in the torchlight.


----------



## Sulli (Dec 25, 2002)

OoC: just to let you know i have a speed of 160 ft

/OoC:i know what you mean but i would like to tri if not i can probly make it out alive wih only a few scrapes. and if you hide around the corner back at the split i think you will be ok. corol i thik it would be an idea to go further down the tunnle.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 25, 2002)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Oh my!  You don't want to fight the dragon, Corlon?"  Wide violet eyes looked at him aghast.  "But you were so reticent five seconds ago about disturbing the ogre's...uh...jubilee."  Laughter shone in those gold gleamed orbs.
> *




" he said _alone_, fighting the dragon alone," says Garret, "I don't think I'd want to go against a dragon by myself either, and for crying out loud lets stop using those annoying inuendos, although I don't think I'm up to interuppting those ogres, better than a dragon."  

"If theres a door in the ogre's room, that will complicate things,but if there isn't then we _know_ which way to go"

ooc:  Garret will from now on not use innuendos, unfortunately I cannot start now because my cousin's computer has protection software vs. practically _everything_, so I cannot use any thing considered mature without it spazzing out and killing me.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 27, 2002)

"Pardon me!  I shall use much smaller simpler words so that you and Corlon can understand," Elentari replied with a flourishing bow.  "I suppose you can understand the words *I will try to open the door* hmm?"  She winked and then gently and as quietly as she could tested to see if the door was locked.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 27, 2002)

*growl* "shall we end these petty insults right now _whore_?" Says Garret

ooc:  he doesn't like his doggy intelligence of 14 (higher than a lot of humans) to be insulted


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 27, 2002)

Gloom hushes the other with an angry gesture an goes near Elentari, ready to charge into the room.

_I'll get their eyes for you, Dunkel_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 28, 2002)

Corlon said:
			
		

> **growl* "shall we end these petty insults right now whore?" Says Garret
> *




A slender silver brow arched slightly.  "Why? Are you feeling _outclassed_, little puppy?  And what do you truly know of whoring and the agonizing desperation of a man or woman who engages in that profession must feel to surrender their body for money?  Only a child would say something that infantile, not understanding at all the meaning of those words.  You should learn to ask your master about things you do not know before you speak."

Her voice was soft as to not alarm the ogres on the other side of the door while she continued to gently check if it was locked or barred.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 28, 2002)

Amy oozes back under the door and opens it from the inside.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2002)

As soon as amy opens the door, Gloom rushes in with raging eyes and charges the ogres no matter what they're doing. He'd like to cry out his hate, but refrain himself not to awake the dragon. His wolf follows him and assist him in the attack, while the raven flies high not to get involved in the fight.

(gloom: init +6 attack +22/+22 damage 1d6+10/1d6+7 crit 17-20*2 ac 29 hp 114
 huine: init +10 attack +20 (trip) damage 2d6+12 ac 29 hp 164)

OOC: I'm still waiting a mail from you, Jemal


----------



## Sulli (Dec 28, 2002)

OoC ok i missed something between the charming of the dragon plan and killing of the orger plan. also jemal is away right now so since we are in battle we shold post what where doing then let him chose what happens. /OoC

ill charge in and attak the nearest orger (unarm attack 18/15/12/9 damage 1d12 +9) (Ac 33 for me hp 107) once surprised round is over and they are still alive i will go on hafl defence and parry, attack, parry, attack, etc)


----------



## Corlon (Dec 30, 2002)

_oh no, what's he doing now_ Corlon thinks as he races down the hall, bow drawn and arrow knocked.

"I may not know of the human world much, or the need of such fancy words to make others feel small, but I'm fairly sure you know almost nothing of the world outside of your own,"  Garret says, still caught up in the argument with the arrogant bard, "but lets stop arguing and kill some ogres!"

ooc:  corlon goes down the hall as fast as he can (when he gets a chance to attack he will activate shock and flaming enhancements) and garret readies to rip an ogres throat out, as long as they aren't to obviously dangerous for him.

and I hope the "little puppy" comment was purely ment as an insult, Garret is a full sized husky.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

OOC: Me back.

IC: 

Elentari finds that the door is, indeed locked, but it soon opens revealing Amy on the other side, and the two ogres going at it about 15 feet away. The room is bathed in flickering torchlight, and as the door swings open, Gloom, his wolf, and Sabin fly into the room, nearly bowling poor Amy over as they rush forward.

Gloom's wolf gets there first, dragging the male ogre off the other one, as it screams in fury.
Gloom ends the scream before it starts, though, by plunging a short sword through it's throat.
Sabin, meanwhile, covers the distance between himself and the stunned, panting female, in less than a second and neatly twists her head, causing a slight snap to echo through the chamber as her neck breaks.  The two ogres lay silently, obviously dead on the floor.

The room is barely furnished, just a bed, and cupboard.  There is one other door, locked from this side, to the left side from where you entered.  1 torch hangs on each wall, and a sweaty, smoky musk smell fills your noses, causing garet in particular much discomfort and making the rest of you feel slightly nauseous.

About half a minute later, Corlon arrives.

OOC: see, that wasn't so bad was it?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Me back.
> 
> OOC: see, that wasn't so bad was it? *



[OOC: no.. but I'm never having sex around any of you.]

IC: Amy walks over to the bodies and makes sure their eyes are closed. She is silently crying. "They didn't have to kill you like that."


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

As Corlon arrives, he surveys the scene.
"well, powerful worshippers of grumsh these ogres certainly were not, but who they we'll never know," says Corlon just talking to himself, "not that I'd like to meet of course or something but..." he trails off seemingly thinking about something else.  He squeezes his eyes shut for a second, the walks over to the door and examines the lock.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 31, 2002)

Whatever sarcastic remark Elentari had perched on her lips died as the insuing conflict occurred, the ogres massacred while indulging in the most wonderful activity in the world, at least Elentari's favorite one indeed.

No time to question the ogres, no time to ask them even who the strange flickering man was, why he had brought them here...no time for any use of the glib tongue.  Two ogres dead and they were still as clueless as when this whole adventure began.

The bard began to survey the room, checking to see if there was anything within the cupboard, hidden within the mattress or the now bloody corpses of the orges.  Her hand patted Amy's shoulder slightly, giving her an understand squeeze as she passed by the halfling.

"At least they had one last moment of passion before the slaughter," the elven bard reassured the sorceress.  "Something I should have made sure of myself before I got involved in this mess."  She sighed unhappily.


----------



## Corlon (Dec 31, 2002)

Corlon takes his attention off the lock for  second and says "for the sake of mercy and knowledge, can we go with the *don't move or I'll shoot* approach rather then running in and completely slaughtering things next time we encounter a situation like this.

"It may not be true Amullette, but if you think that they never deserved to live, it makes you feel better... sometimes" 

Corlon turns back and continues examiningg the door (I'll take a twenty)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

"Everything is deserving of life in my eyes until proved they don't deserve the honor." She looks at the others. "Your murderers!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 1, 2003)

Gloom turns his angry and blotchy face at Amulette and hisses: "They ogres! Beasts! Eat children and laugh. You seen them? Gloom did. They better dead."
That said, he looks for anything in the room that may be useful, and gives Dunkel their eyes to eat.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

"you're right, it doesn't make me feel better, but gloom is also right, I've seen entire villages slaughtered by these creatures."

_some things don't deserve life... no, just concentrate on the door, THE DOOR!_


----------



## Sulli (Jan 1, 2003)

well im sorry for killing the creaturs but i wants the one who poend the door to let us kill them. an anyway i think that they didn't deserv to live. so how are you comming on that lock????. they way that we took care of these orgers, do anybody want to take care of the dragon?. he he he.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

*huh, wha?*

Corlon looks up from the lock "wha, sorry I didn't catch that, what did you say, somthing about dragons shoving ogres through locks?"

ooc: don't know about the lock until jemal gets back...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2003)

Amy sees Gloom take the eyes from the ogres and feed them to his wolf and throws up. "You prove yourself the monster more each time you move." Amy hides behind Elentari and will refuse to allow Gloom anywhere near her.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 1, 2003)

OOC: Dunkel is my raven, Huine is my wolf. They both mean darkness, in german and elven. And yes, I'm afraid Gloom will look like a monster to you civil people, but he's quite a good guy. Really.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 1, 2003)

"hmm, I always thought ogres tasted disgusting, I guess different people like different things" says Garret.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 2, 2003)

"I don't know how they taste.  The smell coming from them causes me to occasionally retch.  If you think I'm going to put one piece of ogre in my mouth you are out of your mind!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

A silver eyebrow arched disapprovingly at Gloom and his rather _unusual_ cuisine.  Glancing at Amy behind her, Elentari frowns again at the morbid elf.

"Are you sure that perhaps you're not the one responsible for us being here?  You're a bit violent...and speaking of violent...was it necessary to slaughter them like that?  Perhaps subduing them and getting them to answer a few questions to illuminate our situation might serve us better in the future."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

"aw, cmon, cut him some slack," says Corlon "I admit what he does is weird, but he's probably lived a much different life than all of us, can we stop crying over spilt milk?"

"All I want to do is get the hell out of this room!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Amy floats to the lock and oozes through the key hole or under the door. once there if she can see she will open the door.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

ooc:  well, hopefully I was quick enough to pick the lock that Amullette didn't have to do that.

If not, there goes my lock picking skills


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 2, 2003)

While waiting for some almighty god to decide whether Amy or Corlon was going to open the door, Elentari winked at the other elven bard.  "Well, how do you feel about having some elf in your mouth?"

OOC:  Sorry...but I couldn't resist!


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon's concentration breaks in shock for a second, then he shakes his head and goes back to his work. 

ooc:  where did _that_ come from


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

OOC: um.. happy new year... oh, and btw... 
ow my freaking head.

IC:

By the time Amy recovers from her retching enough to think of oozing under the door, Corlon has found a crude trap, disabled it, and with a final flick of his talented wrist, opens the lock.

OOC: *L* Kitana! If you keep that up we may have to put a pg13 rating on this thread.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 2, 2003)

Corlon opens the door a crack, and peeps through, what does he see?

ooc:  as long as it doesn't go above PG-13, I'm fine


----------



## Sulli (Jan 2, 2003)

OoC, can i please have how the full defence works out, i just need it for my information. i forgot to write it down before i sent my character to you.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 3, 2003)

_Cwen backs up shocked_
"I am honored by your offer fair lady but I feel this is neither the time nor the place to be thinking about such things. "


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

"you are honored, _honored_!!!??," growls Garret, "you are sick to be honored by the request of cannibalism, of never heard of elves eating each other, that's just sick!"

Corlon tries to restrain himself, but then e bursts out laughing, while laughing he unslings his bow quickly to make sure that if there are any hostile things in the next room, he will be ready.

ooc:  I just had to do that


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

OOC:  ROFL!

Elentari herself laughed softly, winking at Garrett.  "Well, I suppose there are something things that puppies will just never understand.  Perhaps Corlon can explain it to you later after he stops warning everyone in the next room that he is coming with that laughter."

To Cwen, she gave his arm a slight pinch, waggling a free finger in front of his face.  "Don't be such a prude already, Cwen!  It doesn't become a bard at all.  A little humor, a free mind, and some flirtation always lessens the tension, does it not?  I'm sure Amy will heartily agree!"

With all that, she is heading toward the other door, but won't enter it until after Corlon as scouted if the next room is dangerous or what is in there.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

_no Garret, you've got it horribly wrong, she means *********************************************_ 

"oh... That's sick too!" says Garret to Cwen, "at least you refused."

_yes Garret, you're right, she'll probably never understand modesty, but can we move on?_ 

"You know guys," says Corlon just recovering from his laughter, "this door had a trap on it.  It was easily disarmed, but watch out, they're probably all over this dungeon."

Corlon and Garret proceed through the door, watching for traps and enemys.

ooc:  I wonder where this is going...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *yes Garret, you're right, she'll probably never understand modesty, but can we move on? *




OOC:  ELENTARI?  MODEST?  Impossible!  Those two things cannot exist at the same time.  The universe would implode and all good things would come to an end.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC:  ELENTARI?  MODEST?  Impossible!  Those two things cannot exist at the same time.  The universe would implode and all good things would come to an end.    *




ooc:  hence Corlon's thought


----------



## Corlon (Jan 3, 2003)

oops, not supposed to be here


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Allrighty then....

Corlon has oppened the door, but he then turned back to laugh at a comment.  As he returns his attention to the door, a fist meets his face and sends him sprawling back (15 points of damage, knocked back 5 feet, prone).  The doorway bursts open and two 10' tall Ogres stand there, shouting at you in Giant.

None of you understand what they are saying (But See Below)

The two large, weaponless ogres look over at the dead bodies, and their eyes glow with anger as they shout at you again, gesturing wildly with their hands.

OOC NOTE: 
I was just looking through your characters to see who has what languages, and the following people need to pick their languages: 
Sulli (Common + 2 others)
Amulette (Common, Halfling, 2 others)
Corlon (Common, Halfling, 3 others)
Please select your languages before your next post here.  Update your character in the Rogues Gallery thread, and with your next post, tell me if one of the languages you took was Giant.  If nobody does that then none of you understand these (Obviously distraught) guys.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC: If no one takes Giant than Elentari will cast Comprehend Languages on herself to understand them.

IC: Elentari is shocked when Corlon goes flying and steps back defensively to be with the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

*Doh!*

Amy who speaks fluent Giant translates for the party.
(Languages: Common, Halfling, Giant, and Terran)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Cwen, slightly shocked from seeing a person he was travelling with go flying, shakes off the surprise and not understanding what the ogres are saying (it looks threatening) launches a rapid fire into the lead ogre.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

OK, Initiative: 
Corlon
Amy
Cwen
Elentari
Sabin
Ogres
Solveig
Gloom

Anyone with animals, your animals go same time as you.

SO, everyoen post your actions but keep the following in mind : Corlon acts without knowing what they say, THEN Amy translates, THEN the rest of you go.  Keep that in mind.  Everyone but Corlon knows what was said at the beginning of their turn.

Amy here's what they said: 
"WHAT are you doing?  Where's Jonas and Betra?  YOU MURDEROUS BEASTS, YOU'VE KILLED THEM!!"  This is when they start waving their hands and shouting "THEY'VE KILLED THE CHILDREN! They've Killed Them!!"


----------



## Sulli (Jan 4, 2003)

OoC: my laguages are giant and elvin, i had them before we started this campain i must have not listed them. sorry.

IC: Sabin will wait till the orgers attack him. he will parry then start attacking them. if he can't parry then stright attack them once i can get thought to them.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

ooc: whoa, where was I today? My languages are (I want to cheat on this, but my languages were already listed, look at the top of the entry) common, halfling, Aquan, draconic, and Auran

"so now we're not just murderers, we're child murderers " Corlon mutters "well, no turning back now."
"Just remember you struck first" Corlon yells at them in whichever language he knows that sounds the most harsh.

ooc:  He already has his bow in hand, and he:
remember, the "command word" activates shock and flame enhancements on Corlon's bow. 
Activates boots of speed (free action, right?)
uses quicker than the eye with extra partial action (bluff+12)
Then launches a full attack of arrows (+26/+21/+16)
(if activating boots isn't a free action, then I'll just not activate and not use quicker than the eye)
All strikes deal 1d6+7+1d6 flame+1d6 electric
And if quicker than the eye succeeds, the first attack deals an extra 4d6 sneak attack damage.

Garret barks at them and readies and action to bit whichever one comes in range of corlon (he's 5 feet ahead of Corlon to account for reach)

edit:  what Garret was doing


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

Amy Backs up and screams "You killed thier Children! Now we're deep in it." She than casts mass haste. 
[OOC: Incestuous Ogre kids. Thank god you killed them]


----------



## Corlon (Jan 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Incestuous Ogre kids. Thank god you killed them] *




ooc:  why else would our characters kill them?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Got actions for Amy, Corlon, Cwen, Elentari, and Sulli.  Still waiting on Gloom and Solveig.  In a few hours or when they post (Whichever comes first), I'll post what happens this round.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

Solveig hefted her shield up defensively and took a step back.  She loved a fight, but a slaughter was something else...and if they _were_ children...

But then again they were ogres, too...

"If they aren't evil, maybe we can fix this..." she wavered.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

After hearing Amy's translation, Elentari speaks up suddenly.  "Wait!  We should try to learn all we can instead of slaughtering!  Perhaps Amy and I can help salvage the situation..."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Corlon clicks the heels of his boots together, and now moving faster, flings a hand out, pointing behind the ogres and shouting something.  Unfortunately they seem to either not understand, or not care.  He then lets loose a hail of arrows at the first ogre.  Two fly wide as the great beast dodges with a flexibility highly unusual to its kind, and catches the third arrow, snapping it in half before dropping it to the ground.
Amy starts translating, telling the party they murdered some children, then casts a spell and you all feel much lighter on your feet.
Cwen fires some more arrows at the leading ogre, 1 of them sinking into it's thigh and another grazing its cheek.  (I assumed you'ld use the hasted action to fire another arrow)
Elentari steps back into a defensive posture while trying to (Unsucsesfully)convince the others that violence isn't the way.
Sabin, too, falls into a defensive posture, eyeing the ogres warily as he sees a familiarity with their style.
The Lead Ogre steps forward bellowing in rage, and kicks at Garret with all his might, but the dog is quicker and moves to the side, biting the beasts ankle as he moves.  Unfortunately this leaves him open to the second ogre, whose fist connects with the top of the animal's head, dazing him (18 points damage to Garret)
Solveig mimics elentari and sabin's defensive posture, the three of them effectively serving as a protective barrier between the archers and the ogres.
Gloom stands on the far side of the room with his animals staring blankly at the beasts.

OK, so the lead ogre took 2 arrows, Garret took a punch, and everyone is now hasted.  Be sure to include your hasted actions from now on.  Corlon, your boots effects shut off next round as you're hasted by the spell now, so that only uses 1 round of the 10 in the boots.

Both the ogres are in melee with the dog, and are between everyoen and the door.  Corlon is 5 feet away, and everyone else is basically clustered near him.

Edit : Fixed a distance problem.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 5, 2003)

"So you want Gloom to help you now or Gloom still a monster?"

Gloom waits for an answer, he and his wolf ready to jump into action.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2003)

Amy looks at the lead ogre and says "Form of a kitty cat!"
(she casts Polymotph Other on the lead ogre. Remember she has spell penetration and spell focus Transmutation giving her a +2 to get through any spell resistance and the ogre is at -2 to it's save.)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 5, 2003)

Noticing he might have been a little hasty but seeing the ogres still charging he doesn't feel quite so bad.  He launches a rapid fire at the second ogre and with the hasted action he imbues an arrow with bestow curse(-4 to attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks) and launches it at the second ogre.

Cwen sings while his last arrow starts to glow with a faint light, "Do you hear the song, the song of angry ogres?  The angry ogres who will not hit us in battle again."

ooc: Jemal approved imbueing certain spells with range of touch.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 5, 2003)

Elentari drops back to where the archers are standing, drawing her own bow from the confines of her magical quiver.  Sleek and beautiful, it is as deadly as its owner who's amythest eyes, usually playful, now have the tinge of fever echoing in them.  She begins to fire rapidly at any ogres that are getting too close or hurting her companions.

A voice with the coolness of silver, the lightness of morning, and the beauty of a thousand sunsets begins to echo through the chamber.  

_
Dear ogres tell why do you fight
Prefer not to drink through the night?
As we're quick on our feet
With fast death as our treat
Wouldn't you pass on the sight?
_

OOC: Elentari will sing "Inspire Greatness" for 3 allies engaged in _melee_ conflict with the ogres (Solvieg, Gloom?, and Garrett?)

EDIT: oops...fixed the gloomy doom


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 5, 2003)

It seemed as though things were going to have to be sorted out after battle, and battle was Solveig's element.  The winged motifs on her shield suddenly came to life and it floated away from her arm, bobbing defensively in front of the warrior maiden while she called out to Pelor for his favor.  Satisfied with her preparations, Solveig hefted her mace in two hands, ethereal flames trailing from its head, and watched carefully for the enemy's advance.

[animate shield, cast _divine favor_ defensively, and ready a 5' adjust. + attack if an ogre comes in range]


----------



## Sulli (Jan 5, 2003)

i will attack the closest orger with all attacks.

also from now on when i can get a chance to parry an attack aganst me i will tri.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 5, 2003)

ooc:  Jemal, remember that quicker than the eye makes him flat footed (I'm guessing his dodge used a lot of dex)

As Garret is smashed by the ogre, he seems not to be phased, but Corlon takes a hit to his stomach (transfer of damage).
Inspired by Elentari's song, Garret takes another bite at the ogre.

"Damn Ogres, that really hurt!"  Corlon says as he phases out of sight.

ooc:  Garret makes a bite attack, Corlon uses Quicker than the eye to make a hide in plain sight check (if needed, otherwise he just phases out), and will then maneuver himself to move through the door if he can, otherwise he'll just shoot the ogre the next round because he will be flat footed on the account that the ogre can't see him.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, I forgot to update.  I really really sorry.  No, don't feed me to the whales, I'll be good, mommy.... *slap* thanx, I needed that.  Anyways...

IC: 
Corlon dissapears from sight while Garret distracts the ogres with a Bite to the ankle.
Amy Shouts "KITTY" at the lead ogre, but nothing happens.
Cwen unloads a flurry of arrows on the 2nd ogre, using him as a pin-cushion. (OOC: I need to know which of the fire/cold/sonic ones are active, or all, or what?  I allow multiples active at same time as long as they're not contradictory - so no fire AND cold at same time).  He takes the first four hits in the side, staggering, but manages to catch the final arrow, right before it could bury itself into his eye. (nat 19 attack roll, Nat 20 Deflect Arrows roll)
Elentari drops in beside Cwen and unleashes on the Ogre that's kicking at Garret.  her shots aren't as useful though.  Two goes wide, and another is caught.  One arrow, however, buries itself deep into the beasts gut, causing it to groan in pain.  Meanwhile her uplifting song makes Garret, Solveig, and Sabin feel like they can accomplish anything.
Sabin, feeling this sudden power coursing through him, rushes forward and starts throwing punches and kicks at the lead ogre.  It manages to dodge one, but takes a punch to the chest, a roundhouse to the face, and a kick to the gut.  Grunting in pain, it lashes back but the talented monk easily evades.
 The ogre engaged with Garret and Sabin swings a few punches at this new, deadlier foe.  The first blow is too powerful and quick to dodge or parry, and takes him across the side of the face (17 damage).  The second blow however is wide.
The second ogre, staggering from the arrows in him, growls and leaps at Cwen.  He's knocked down in mid-air charge, though, as he moves past Solveig, who's mace collapses the things knee, dropping it to the ground in pain.
Solveig then releases her sheild to float in front of her and, hefting her mace, brings it down on the ogre, crushing his head as he struggles to regain his footing.
Gloom stands watching smugly and waiting for the others to recognize that he was right.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 7, 2003)

i wince in pain as the first fist hits me. i return his attack with a fury of blows hoping to hurt him and hopful kill him before the others come.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 7, 2003)

(Fire is active)

"Catching arrows?  What will they teach the ogres next?"

Cwen attempts to play pin-the-tail-on-the-donkey using the arrows as tails and whatever ogre is available as the donkey.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

Seein as how the lead Orge is still an Ogre (How dare he!) Amy will launch a full barage of magic missiles into him.
"Oh. Bad Kitty!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Elentari's song never falters as she nocks another arrow onto her bow and lets fly her fiery missiles at the closest ogre.   Perhaps not as glorious as the true archer, still she holds true to her elven heritage.  The fire brings a warm glow to her gently tanned skin, echoing in the dank chambers with its heat.

_
Death awaits all the foolish ones
Short is his time under the sun
Though great his might
He'll lose this fight
And into the dark he shall run
_


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 7, 2003)

Solveig checked to make sure her opponent wasn't getting back up, then planted herself back in front of the archers, blue flames leaping along her mace.  She kept a careful watch, both for any new foes and for any of her new aquaintances who might be in need of quick healing.

[checking the ogre, readying to attack or heal if necessary - will spontaneously cast a cure appropriate for the wound]


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

ooc:  so, what do I see in the door, supposing it's not blocked, if it is, I'll shoot the guys still alive.  How many ogres are there?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Corlon gets through the door and sees that the next room is very large.  There are several tables around, and some dishes on them... It looks like some kind of meeting/dining room.  As he thinks this, he hears a splattering sound from behin him.
Amy's eyes narrow in anger as she flings bolts of energy at the non-kittified ogre.
The ogre dies an extremely horrible death as every single one hits him in the forehead, blowing his skull apart.
(OOC: Rolled almost max damage, he had 3 hp left)

The archers stop in mid-draw as the now headless ogre falls to the ground.

Corlon and Sabin are hurt, but nobody else is any the worse for the wear (Except that Poor sabin and Garret have ogre brains on them).  

OOC: Too bad there's no 'most loathsome list' for THIS thread.  I haven't even begun yet and you've allready fought incestial ogre children and been splatered by the brains of ogrish monks.

MWAHAHA Wait till you open the NEXT door... um.. are you still reading this?  Stop reading!  You weren't supposed to read that.
Anyone still reading this gets teleported back to the dragon. (j/k)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 7, 2003)

Corlon clutches his stomach and collapses on the floor


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2003)

Elentari's song comes to a soft end and she gives Amy a wry look of amusement.  "_Very_ nice dear."  She moves into the next room warily, exploring it for anything to be found.  "So what do these clues tell us so far?  Ogres and a purple dragon..."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

"and a very hungry dog," Corlon groans, "you know Garret, there are other ways to tell me you're hungry"

Corlon pushes himself off the floor and starts rummaging through Garrets saddlebags.

_I take a hit for you, and this is what I get?_ 

"you know Amy, your teleportation idea is sounding better all the time."

ooc:  of course, there are probably dire consequences for skipping a dungeon so easily like that


----------



## Sulli (Jan 8, 2003)

"By what we have seen and what tecknecs we have seen in everybody i think somebody wants to kill us before we get out of hear. anybody have any idea on how far we have gone or how we can get out of here. "

ready action till other wise noted i will attack and parry any guy that tri to Attack me.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 8, 2003)

"This took a lot of work to set up.  I don't think they would let us just hop out of here whenever we felt like.  We still have no idea where we are other than in relation to a large purple lizard nor any known way out of here."

Cwen thinks over the territory the group has covered and takes note of doors that have been seen but not explored yet.

Cwen asks the group who is searching, "Anything of note in there?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 8, 2003)

Elentari wrinkled her nose slightly as she continued to peer around the room looking for clues.  "Smells like ogres alright.  I'm afraid to ask what it was...or who...they were planning to have for dinner."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 8, 2003)

While Garret chomps happily at his food, Corlon says "well, we've got the big purple dragon, and a door.  I'll look at it, but someone else is opening it this time!"

Corlon carefully walks across the room, looking for traps, and examines the door.

ooc:  there is a door right?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

"Good job, little one." says Gloom as he pats on Amy's shoulder, then he and Huine rush into the dining room looking for clues, while Dunkel flies around surveying the situation.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

As you search the room you note that there are 2 more doors.  One each to the Left and the Right of the door you came through.  The cupboards have enough food to last a group of your size for a few weeks if you chose to stay here.  The doors are very different from each other.  One, to the right as you enter, is made of stone and has a plaque shaped like an ogres face on it.  Corlon discovers that it's locked and trapped magically about 10 ways, and is perfectly sealed.  The other, to the left as you enter, is wooden and bound in iron.  It doesn't seem to be locked or trapped.

The rest of you note that there's enough room at the main tables to sit a dozen ogres, and there are 4 or 5 spots set at a smaller table (Still larger than you but not qute ogre sized).  In total there are 14 dishes dirtied at various spots on the tables.

From now on unless otherwise noted all ceilings are 15-20' high.



(OOC: still working on a map... You guys think a Bitmap'll work?)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

*doh!*

ooc: where are my "loot-the-corpse" instincts?

Corlon, after inspecitng the door, disarming any traps, etc.  he will walk back the ogres and loot their corpses. 

Garret, now done with his meal, will  put the bowl back in his bage and begin looting while Corlon is inspecting the lock


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Amy will look at the spelled door and eventualy decide to cast dispell magic on it.
"You all do realise we're being herded. We are given 2 choices each time one seemingly impossible one easy. well an old Halfling saying is that 'Nothing easy is worth the trouble.' I intend to go through this door."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

"wait wait wait," says Corlon, "wouldn't the door be easier?"

"Because if the easy way is a waste of time, then why aren't we going the hard way and killing the dragon?"


----------



## Sulli (Jan 9, 2003)

"Uhhhh, in my own opinion i think we all chose and come to a diplomatice answer to which door we will go thought. uhuhuhu never mind i think we should just chose a door the best way we can. anybody up for and arm wrestiling contest to chose who will get to chose the door???."

Sabin said this with a smile on his face.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2003)

Elentari smiles at Amy.  "Well said!"  Bowing briefly, the bard takes up a defensive position in case something not so pleasant comes barreling through the door after its magic and locks are released.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 9, 2003)

"I'll take you up on that offer Sabin," says Garret with a smile, "but I get to use my mouth"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"We have something large and reptilian that can breathe stuff that can kill versus an unknown possibly non-existant beast lurking beyond one of these two doors.  The dragon's cavern is set up with one way in past a long straight corridor that would be perfect for a beam of death and destruction.  That's not to mention that doing so would put Elentari and I in bad situations to help fight it as we use the bow and have to take a chance at shooting one of you to hit the friggin' lizard.  Why are we even contemplating taking it on?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

"I use a bow too ya know," Corlon says pointing to his bow, "and it's pretty easy to shoot over someone's head when you're shooting at a huge lizard!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"That may be true," Cwen says, "but not when you're stuck in a tight tunnel with a low ceiling."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

"Gloom say stupid argue on closed doors" and if the party doesn't decide soon he will open the wooden door.


OOC: How much are you hating him right now?


----------



## Sulli (Jan 10, 2003)

"Ok ok we will take the good door, if we take the wooden door it might lead to a storage room for this place, if the symble on the door means what's behind it then that might be the fighting for our lives door. i would vote check the wooden dorr first and then take the stone door."

"i would assept your callenge but your bite might hert me before i win or you win. how aobut when we get out of here we will do that so nobody will be hurt for the next battles. as we seen before we need all the health and strength we got."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

"I wasn't arguing about which way we should go, I was just stating in terms of amy's statment... ahh, nevermind."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

Amulette faces the door, chanting a few words as she waves a hand at the door in an attempt to end the magical energies.  She can tell that 4 of them have been dispelled, but as she comes to this realization, a ray of black energy shoots out of the plaque, striking her for 24 points of damage.  She realizes that the plaque itself is the source of most of the magical energies, and she had disepelled the magics on the lock.



> _originally posted by Corlon_
> Corlon, after inspecitng the door, disarming any traps, etc.



After inspecting the door, Corlon decided to let the spellcaster have her way with it first, and is now glad he did... that looked like it hurt.

Amy(Or anyone else with dispell magic) can try to dispell the plaque if they want.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

ooc:  um, did I find anything on the ogres?

"are you okay?" Corlon asks with concern.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Amy will try to dispel magic on the plaque.
"I'm fine. Just need a healer is all."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Elentari absolutely cooes over Amy, singing sweet healing songs for her new found friend.  "There...there!  What a silly plaque to do something like that," she scolds the offending object while healing the halfing.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

"Do you see us as children Elentari?"

ooc:  "I can't help it, you are like a little avatar of death"-Yoshimo


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *"Do you see us as children Elentari?" *




Those silver brows arched slightly at that question that seeming came out of nowhere.  "Why, Corlon? Are you calling for your mommy?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

"the two of you need to stop this. Corlon, Elentariis just trying to help me in her own way. I don't see you taking the kind of risks or damage I just took trying to get us all out of here." any turns to Elentari. "And you need to stop baiting him into a fight. Honestly how do any of you survive in the world acting the way you do?" Amy casts the dispell magic on the plaque.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 10, 2003)

Elentari grins.  "Aw, Amy.  Tis a bit'o fun that we're having.  Something to lighten the mood in such a dark time.  If you don't have humor, what do you have left but old fuddy duddies, eh?"  She gave the sorceress a wink.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 10, 2003)

"you knopw with the way we have been talking anything on the other side of that door will probly be ready for us when we open taht door. so incase something attacks why don't we get ready when the door is opened."

while saing this sabin will walk towards the door and stop about 10 feet away from it. ready action if anything come out i will charge it and attack it with fury of blows.(while still tring to parry any attack i can.)


----------



## Corlon (Jan 10, 2003)

"hmm, I'd have to agree, unless Elentari _really_ tried, I doubt I'd ever get into a fight with her," Corlon says defensivly, "and not trying to be cocky or anything, but based on what we've seen so far, I think all of us can probably handle what's behind that door.  And if you want to make sure they've heard us, we can yell at them until they come out, then both of us will be ready."

"But seing as how everyone wants us to be quiet, I'll stop talking for a while."

ooc:  What else do you propose I do when I have nothing else to do?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

Cwen takes a position where he would have a clean shot at the doorway and prepares to be ready to defend the group.

"It doesn't hurt to be ready and things here appear to like to hit first and talk in mumbo-jumbo later," Cwen says recalling the ogre battle.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

After healing Amy, Elentari moves back to her defensive position.  "Well, nothing like a little _more_ adventure to our lives.  Do you think we'll be able to get out of here quickly if you go through the hardest tasks?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

"I depends on how that weird guy's mind works.  We could go through different hypothetical paths, but we'll never get a sure answer until we try."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Amy attempts to dispell the plaque again (I'm assuming you'll keep going till it's done).  It takes her 3 more (Total 4 dispells) before the plaque ceases functioning.  Fortunately her first dispell must have caught the beam projecting ward, b/c nothing else bad happens as she dispells it.  However the door is still shut and none of you can seem to open it.  It's locked mechanically.
Corlon found about 50 silver throughout the entirety of all 4 bodies, and now senses that it's his turn at the door.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

Corlon approaches the door cautiously, "are all the magical enchantments gone, I don't wanna be zapped?"
Corlon then procedes working on the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Elentari puts herself back into a defensive position.  "Go ahead, Corlon, show that door what you're made of!  Just don't stop and laugh afterwards like last time and you'll be fine."  She gives him a wink.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

"oh, I'll make sure not to make that mistake again" Corlon says as he rubs his cheak.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

Corlon takes a few minutes working at the extremely intricate lock, but it is not enough to stop him and soon enough a slight click is heard as the lock opens.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 11, 2003)

"Let's try looking and perhaps _talking_ this time, instead of going straight to slaying everything in sight," Solveig requested, hefting up her shield defensively.  She watched the door warily, feeling uneasy - and not just from the strange prison they were in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2003)

Amy flys to be in back of Solveig. Keep the mage safe that's what I say.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 11, 2003)

Elentari makes sure she isn't in FRONT of any of the melee fighters....hehe....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 11, 2003)

Gloom and Huine go in front of the group and try to listen through the door, then carefully open it no more than an inch, just enough to make Gloom look through, and Huine sniff.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

10 feet into the room is what seems to be a Pillar of Glossy Black Metal.  Huine smells nothing special.  The Metal Pillar then turns, and you see it is in fact a large metalic creature, possibly a Golem of some sort.  In its hands is a large sword.  A voice emanates from the creature as it stares soul-lessly at you. "Speak the Password" it says in Giant.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 11, 2003)

Corlon looks questionly at amy as if to say "what did he say" 

_what did he say_ 

_I don't know, you know more languages_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Amy says"the password" in giant.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2003)

OOC: The DM groans and slaps his forehead. That's NOT what I meant, little lady!

IC: The beast looks blankly at the door, and speaks again.  "Yes, speak the Password."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: The DM groans and slaps his forehead. That's NOT what I meant, little lady!
> 
> IC: The beast looks blankly at the door, and speaks again.  "Yes, speak the Password." *



[OOC: "But that's what it said to do! ok Mr. hotsy totsy narrator you tell it the password!" Amy sticks out her tongue and goes  sulk in a corner.]


----------



## Corlon (Jan 12, 2003)

Corlon looks at the thing, looks back, looks at it again, then closes the door.

ooc:  This is probably something really easy, but I don't feel like fighting that thing...
"speak friend, and enter"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 13, 2003)

Cwen looks at Corlon with a questioning look on his face.

"Well, what was in there?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 13, 2003)

"Indeed.  Was it that bad?" Elentari asks with high curiousity.  "Many ogres?  A whole legion of ogre monks? Do tell!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

"Iron statue that speak ogre. Gloom say we hit it hard."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Amy looks at the statue wondering if she can slag it.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

Amy opens the door to get another look at the creature, and a booming voice echoes into the chamber, repeating what it said before, only louder.

Amy's sure that she couldn't do much at all against it herself.. It's obviously a golem from what she can tell, and she knows that they're very resistant to magic.  Perhaps the others could help, but the guardian seems to be growing agitated... A strange occurence for a construct.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

"Excuse me Sir. But do you know where we are?" Amy says to the nice metal man. Amy will get ready to teleport to the back of the room if the golem swings at her.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 13, 2003)

"It wants a password, anyone have any ideas?" Corlon says as he backs up carefully, and unslings his bow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

"I guess its safe to assume that Amy's already tried 'the password' or 'password'," Elentari spoke slowly, scratching her silver head.  "How about 'let us pass' or 'we are friends' or 'get the party started'?"  The bard shrugged, wondering if somewhere in that head of hers some bardic knowledge might help?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

@#% bard... *DM Rolls a d20 then stares at the natural 19 for a moment in abject horror before muttering again* damned Bards! 

Elentari remembers the tale of the Guardian of the Giants, whom could only speak in giant, but knew a single word in common... The word his creator always called him by, which eventually became his name as he lived eons past his creators death and yet couldn't escape the programing his creator set upon him, to keep the beasts from his lair.  Over all this time the one known as Golem has been waiting.

While Elentari is coming to this epiphany, the metalic man looks at Amy, his head tilting to one side in a surprisingly humanoid fashion.  "I am only allowed to speak to those who know the password..." It says, but the words are strained as if it is fighting against some sort of magical control.  Amy looks into its eyes and realizes that this creature is sentient, its eyes filled with a mixture of fear and hope.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC: Don't forget my +18 to Bardic Knowlege Bonus! _MUHAHAHAHA...._

Elentari relates the information to the others.  "Well maybe the password is his name or something?  So we just have to figure out what this Golem has for a name.  Think you he might tell us, Amy if you sweet talk him just a little?" she quipped with a smile.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

"Golem." Amy says with a smile on her face.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 14, 2003)

"mabye we could ask the dragon?" says Corlon, "there's got to be a clue _somewhere_!"

"or we could keep on trying things like *open sesame*"

ooc:  hmm, purple dragon of death, or sentient golem of death, choices choices.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 14, 2003)

"while you guys decide what to do with the thing behind the door why don't ther rest of us check the wooden door on the other side of the room."

sabin says this and waites for a coupe of minutes and then tri the other door.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 15, 2003)

As you continue your discussion there is a deep sigh from the Golem, and it looks at Amy with gratitude.  "I thank you, little one, for finally releasing me.  I am now free of the spell my creator cast upon me... What is it you are looking for?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

"I'm Amulette Briarfawn. We're looking for a way out of here. Would you like to come with us?" Amy walks up to it and extends her fragile little hand for Golem to shake.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 15, 2003)

Elentari pushed her way up behind the halfing, smiling and bowing graciously.  "Probably can't understand a single word I'm saying, Golem, but welcome to our little party!  Hey, Amy, ask him if he knows the best way out, or even better, if he knows where I can find some really nice wine..."

Her silver brows waggled with humor.  "Do you think he's _completely_ male, Amy?"


----------



## Sulli (Jan 15, 2003)

sabin groans in disgust at that comments. he continues over to the wooden door and points towards the door and ask in giant "what's behind this door golem"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 15, 2003)

"wine?, well... whatever floats your boat, I'm not going to start another arguement," says Corlon "any safe places or a way out, or even the general direction to the way out would be a great thing to have".

Corlon walks into the room where the golem is and starts looking around.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah... he is definitelly walking around the room


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 16, 2003)

Seeing the party is out of immediate danger, Cwen lowers his bow and looks into the golem room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

"May we go into the room?" Amy asks her new friend. "I've never had a metal friend before. Can you leave the room or are you stuck here?"
Amy will let the others past her to search the room while she speaks with Golem.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: Sorry it's been crazy lately, haven't had a lotta free time the past few days.

IC: 
The Golem looks through the door into the room you're all in, and responds to the Monk "I do not know what is through that door, I have not left this room since placed here by the creator.  My lasts orders were to guard this room and not leave, nor allow anyone in until I had heard the password.  I should be able to leave and do whatever I feel like, now that you have freed me." He smiles at Amy and then looks curiously at Corlon as he searches the room, then turns back to Amy.
"Has it been so long?  All the people have shrunk?"

Corlon finds no open doors but there is a secret passage to the left side of the room (Facing in from the door)

"Er.. That is what I was suppposed to keep people from, little friend.  Perhaps you should not touch it, the creator was a powerful mage and put up many more guards and traps than just I." The golem continues, still speaking Giant (As will all words from him be, meaning Sabin or Amy will have to translate.)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

OOC: Sorry it's been crazy lately, haven't had a lotta free time the past few days.

IC: 
The Golem looks through the door into the room you're all in, and responds to the Monk "I do not know what is through that door, I have not left this room since placed here by the creator.  My lasts orders were to guard this room and not leave, nor allow anyone in until I had heard the password.  I should be able to leave and do whatever I feel like, now that you have freed me." He smiles at Amy and then looks curiously at Corlon as he searches the room, then turns back to Amy.
"Has it been so long?  All the people have shrunk?"

Corlon finds no open doors but there is a secret passage to the left side of the room (Facing in from the door)

"Er.. That is what I was suppposed to keep people from, little friend.  Perhaps you should not touch it, the creator was a powerful mage and put up many more guards and traps than just I." The golem continues, still speaking Giant (As will all words from him be, meaning Sabin or Amy will have to translate.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

"Gosh Golem. Haven't you ever seen a Halfling before?" Amy teases. "Don't worry there are thousands of things to do on the outside. Places to go and people to meet. If you want company You can come with me. I would love to have your company." She gives him a hug around his iron leg.

[OOC: Yes.. I know Amy is laying it on a little thick but She would be very enchanted by an Iron man."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Yes.. I know Amy is laying it on a little thick but She would be very enchanted by an Iron man.*




OOC: No! Mine mine! 

Elentari grinned also stepping in the room.  "And if you want someone a little closer to your size, I could show you a plethora of _much_ more fascinating things.  Haven't you ever seen an elf before?  I'm rather tall for one."

Her violet eyes moved over to the secret door.  "What kind of enchantments do you see there, Amy?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

Amy casts detect magic. Her eyes glow a shade of purple.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Amy gets a head-ache the instant she glances in the direction of the door.  There are at least a dozen powerful magiks guarding it.  She also notes that Corlon, who's near the door, is wearing a very powerful amulet.  Not quite as powerful as some of the wards, but still mighty.
Also the Golem seems to be non-magical.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

"Corlon. I wouldn't touch that door. It's trapped 20 ways to Feastday. Nice amulet by the way. What does it do?"
What else is in the room?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry.  Room description, then I'm going to bed.

The room is 40'X40' and is 20' High.  There are 4 pillars each about 5' around and their edges about five feet from the corners of the rooms. (Think of the :: or '4' on a D6).  The Golem, Amy, and Elentari are standing in the middle of the room.  
Sabin is at the wooden door checking it out and wondering whether to open it (Just post whether you're opening it or not).
Everyone else (Including all the animals) are milling around in the Ogres dining room.

EDIT: and Corlon is by the ultra-trapped secret door.  (Which, btw, is trapped about the same as that last door was, but with more intense and deadly traps.. Ooops.  gotta stop giving away info like that.  )


----------



## Corlon (Jan 17, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: No! Mine mine!
> 
> ...




ooc:  he's a golem for crying out loud
"he's a golem for crying out loud,"  says Corlon, "and my amulet, well it does a lot of things."


----------



## Sulli (Jan 17, 2003)

"Corlon can you do me a favor. can you check this door for any traps."

if there are no traps i will open the door.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

"as Amy put fairly well,_It's trapped 20 ways to Feastday_"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *"as Amy put fairly well,It's trapped 20 ways to Feastday" *




"I believe that Sabin meant the WOODEN door he's standing by, not the trapped door that you're standing beside," Elentari supplied helpfully.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 18, 2003)

Solveig frowned, stepping into the golem's room and glancing around.  "I think it's unwise to be opening ourselves to attack on more than one flank.  If anyone can't go along with a cautious, less bloodthirsty approach, then I suggest we go our separate ways now.  None of us is beholden to any of the others, and I'm sure we'd all rather be with companions we can trust, and who share our views."

The tall woman glanced at each of the others there with a serious look, silvery mail glinting in the torchlight.  "I, for one, am going to find the fastest, easiest way out of wherever we are.  I don't like this talk about being 'too late,' whatever it means.  But given that, I won't engage in wholesale slaughter of anyone or anything, whether evil or not.  If you can't think before you slay then you should go a different way than I."

Satisfied with her speech, Solveig turned to judge the golem critically.  "Amulette, would you ask it where we are and how we could get out, please?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 18, 2003)

Krizzel said:
			
		

> *Solveig frowned, stepping into the golem's room and glancing around.  "I think it's unwise to be opening ourselves to attack on more than one flank.  If anyone can't go along with a cautious, less bloodthirsty approach, then I suggest we go our separate ways now.  None of us is beholden to any of the others, and I'm sure we'd all rather be with companions we can trust, and who share our views."
> 
> The tall woman glanced at each of the others there with a serious look, silvery mail glinting in the torchlight.  "I, for one, am going to find the fastest, easiest way out of wherever we are.  I don't like this talk about being 'too late,' whatever it means.  But given that, I won't engage in wholesale slaughter of anyone or anything, whether evil or not.  If you can't think before you slay then you should go a different way than I."
> 
> Satisfied with her speech, Solveig turned to judge the golem critically.  "Amulette, would you ask it where we are and how we could get out, please?" *




"I thought we already went over the fact that we wouldn't slaughter anymore, no need for a grand speech..."

"oh sorry about that sabin, I was paying too much attention to _ this _ door."

ooc:  he's standing beside a wooden, doh!


----------



## Sulli (Jan 18, 2003)

"I for one agree with you totaly about slatering but if we have to defend outselfs that is a totaly difrent story."

"also seeing that that door is traped and as the golum says he was put there to keep us from that secret door, i thought it woul be a good idea to check to see what is behind this door. i don't want to be in he anymore than you do."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

The Golem looks at everyone with a confused experssion on his face, then Turns to Amy.  "What are they saying, little friend?  OH, and I would be very pleased to go with you.  It has been litterally ages since I have had a friend.  The creator has not been out of his room since he gave me my last orders." The Golem motions an arm towards the secret door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

"They are wondering how to get out of here." Some how we all woke up here but none of us remember how we got here in the first place. There was an image of a man <amy describes the image> who said this was a test." Amy floats up to Golem and gives him a kiss on the cheek. "What is the wizards name?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Golem looks at Amy curiously "Name?  He is the creator, the Ancient One. He has been around forever, before names had any meaning.  This is what he has said."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

"Wow. that's old. Is he still alive?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 18, 2003)

Elentari sighs, a bit unhappy that she didn't speak Giant.  "Do you think you can get us through the door, Amy?" she asks, scratching her head while staring at it.  "Or maybe the big Iron Hunk can?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 19, 2003)

"well, if our first goal is to get out, why would we go through this door?  If this golem is as ancient as he says, then how could this be the way out, unless this was planned many many _many_ years ago."

ooc:  Am I missing something... or are you guys coming on to the golem?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 19, 2003)

Cwen enters the room with the golem still nervous at being this close to something that appears to be animated..but also is able to think.

"So we now have a huge metal ally and we still have no idea how to get out of here.  I vote for the door that is NOT glowing."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

Gloom relaxes as he understands the golem is not an enemy even if it speaks the language of the ogres and go inspecting the wooden door, followed by the wolf.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 19, 2003)

as gloom comes towards the door im inspecting i call back to corlon "can you pleaes come here and check this door for lockes."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

"sure," says Corlon as he walks over to the door and starts inspecting it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

"Hey Big Guy. Where does that door my friends are at lead?" Amy asks Golem.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Golem tries to look through the door but is too large.  Suddenly he shrinks down to 9', and walks into the room, towards where Gloom, Corlon, and Sulli are. "I do not know, this was not here when I last saw this place." He points to the other door that you guys came through, back towards the dragon... "That was, though."

He turns back to Amy "The creator is alie, of course.  He can not die.  He is likely still in his room, researching and doing other magic things."

Corlon finds that the door is untrapped and unlocked, just shut.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

Gloom hushes the others and try to listen through the door. If can't hear anything, and Huine doesn't warn him of danger, he'll open cautiously the door and peek behind.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Gloom hears nothing through the door except for a very faint clanging every few seconds.

Huine doesn't seem to be too interested in the door, giving you a look that clearly says "There's nothing there, open it allready so we can get out of here, I want to be out in the open again." (NO, he didn't ACTUALLY say that, it was a look.  Damn wordy eyes, if you ask me.  )

Cracking the door open, Gloom looks through and seems another room, just like the one you are in only much, MUCH bigger.  There is some form of soft light that seems to be coming from nowhere in particular but leaves the entire room free of any sort of shadow.  It is about a hundred feet to a side and is at least 20-30 feet tall.  There are many many tables strewn around, and again, 2 doors lead out of the room.  One, on the wall to your right, is little more than a corridor that leads off into darkness.  The other is another shut wooden door like the one you've just opened.  everone can now faintly hear the faint, rythmic clanging of metal on stone from the right, down the corridor.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Heh. Actually, if you want to make my animals talk, they have the 'speak with master' ability just as familiars, and also a telepathic link. 







Gloom ignores the corridor and goes to the other wooden door. if there's nothing different from the previous one he'll open it and go on that way.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Amy askes Golem "Your old master is Alie? Is that his name or race?" Amy sees Gloom going to the other door. "That's trapped. Havn't you been (reading the story) Paying attention?" Sha says to Gloom


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 20, 2003)

> 2 doors lead out of the room....The other is another shut wooden door like the one you've just opened.




That's the door I was referring to. And I think he meant 'alive'.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 20, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Huine doesn't seem to be too interested in the door, giving you a look that clearly says "There's nothing there, open it allready so we can get out of here, I want to be out in the open again." (NO, he didn't ACTUALLY say that, it was a look.  Damn wordy eyes, if you ask me.  )*



ooc: aaa, it's the Robert Jordan technique: "she looked at him as if he were  tool, a tool should be used and watched carefully but then taken apart and put together in various ways.



> *Amy askes Golem "Your old master is Alie? Is that his name or race?" Amy sees Gloom going to the other door. "That's trapped. Havn't you been (reading the story) Paying attention?" Sha says to Gloom*



ooc:  We're at the other door, not the trapped one.
IC:  "I think he meant to say alive Amy, his master is alive."
Corlon will search the new room for traps, tresures, other various stuff.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 20, 2003)

"you said there was no door here when you last saw this room.(in giant)" "it might be intresting to see what is in this room" (to myself)

sabin walks into the room with a ready action, if anything attacks me parry and attack it back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 20, 2003)

"Don't you think we should try the trapped door?" Elentari suggested, scratching her head.  "Its probably the fastest way out of here.  If the wizard is behind that door, maybe he can help or get us out of here."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

"If the golem didn't tip you off that he doesn't want any visitors, the door that's trapped and trapped again should.  What other reason would he have to do all these things?  And if he lived this long, he's probably a lich or some such, but hey, we can knock on his door, why not?"  Says Corlon.

ooc:  hmm, I'm really not sure if I want Corlon to be serious or sarcastic when he says that...


----------



## Sulli (Jan 21, 2003)

"ok you got a point there waht happens if the wizard is there and he wants to kill us. but also why would he put the fatstes way out thoguht his room???."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 21, 2003)

"If we really wanted to go through the trapped door...couldnt we all back away and let golem bash through it?  Golems are very magic resistant."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

"Yes" Golem says to Sulli "The only thing here was the corridor leading to the baby dragon.. Is he still there?" Golem starts walking to the door you guys came from (Back towards the dragon) "I always wanted to talk to a dragon."

Gloom finds the second wooden door locked.
Corlon searches through the room and finds some food and stuff, mostly dried goods and stuff in small metal cans.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 21, 2003)

"ah i wouldn't go see him now. he is more than just a baby now. do you know if that is the only way out of this place or is there a second." sabin askes golem.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2003)

Golem stops and looks back at Sabin "Oh, grown up?  Too bad, he was such a cute little one.  I would beleive there should be another way out.  I do not see how the giant-kin could get past this dragon if it has grown up.  They must have tunnelled in, or come through after someone else tunnelled in."

Indeed, the walls do look like dwarven make.. At least for the lower 6-8 feet or so.  Above that they seem to have been raised higher by much cruder hands.

Golem walks back to the middle of the small dining room, looking at Amy wondering what he should do next.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

"I say we rest here and let me sleep. In the morning I can take a crack at dispelling the wards on the door. Besides we have a larder to raid!" Amy will ask golem to tell her everything he knows about the dungeon and the world that he knew. assuming they do rest here.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 21, 2003)

"rest sure,sounds good. ill take first watch if there is any."


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 21, 2003)

"Rest sounds fine to me, we've got a lot of darkness to go around," says Corlon with a smile, "I'll take a watch if need be.  In a place like this... there's no telling what can happen."

"Amy, can you ask the golem if the dragon is good or evil?"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

"Chess anyone?" Corlon says as he takes out a board and some pieces.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Well I suggest we set watches. i'll take first. Golem would you like to acompany me and watch for intruders?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 23, 2003)

Elentari rolled her eyes, but winked at Amy.  "Make sure you actually watch for someone else other than the golem," the bard quipped with sigh of jealousy before finding a comfortable place to stretch out and relax for the night.


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 23, 2003)

Solveig stood an considered the door thoughtfully while the others discussed everything.  "Well Amy, if we're going to rest, I may as well try my own hand at the door wards.  Though, truth be told, I'd rather we just break a hole through the wall.  Or even ignore that and burst our way straight out the roof of this place!" the warrior woman proposed, thrusting her mace upwards with emphasis.

*OOC*: _Arrgh, forgot I had a couple dispels among all those battle spells.  Glad I looked.  We should try memorizing a few divinations when we rest to see if we can't figure out where we are._


----------



## Sulli (Jan 23, 2003)

> rest sure,sounds good. ill take first watch if there is any."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 23, 2003)

Gloom doesn't trust the others too much, so he'll likely take turns sleeping with his animals, carefully watching the dark corridor.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 23, 2003)

"If we all want first watch, what's the point in resting?  I suggest all the spellcasters sleep to regain their spells," says Corlon, "other than that, I don't mind taking first, second, third, or no watch at all.  It's up to you."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC: OK, figure out who's taking which watch and then I'll post what happens.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2003)

Amy and Corlon and Golem on first watch.
Gloom and Solveig on second 
Elentari and Sabin on third.
[OOC: Lets not quible and get the story going people.]


----------



## Corlon (Jan 24, 2003)

"Fine by me"

ooc:  too many pages, are we going to start a new thread, or keep on going?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 24, 2003)

"That works for me, Amy"
ooc: [No quibbling here!  I get to sleep all night!  ]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 24, 2003)

OOC:  I'll post a new thread every day you wake up (IC) and in that thread I'll give you your XP and anything else relevant that you wouldn't know yourselves how to handle (Any disease/poison effects, whether drained levels are permanent, etc.. And yes most of that stuff can and probably will happen to you.  Lucky you.  )

Unfortunately that new thread won't be coming for a little while... You are holed up in their dining room, after all. 

Oh, 1 more thing.  I'ld suggest taking rings of sustenance into account when setting watch.  Sulli, Cwen, and Elentari are up for watches 2 and 3 b/c they only needed to sleep for the first watch.  They also don't require food/drink. (But they can eat/drink if they feel like it)
That means that Sulli, Cwen, Elentari, and Elentari are on watches 2 and three, along with whoever's supposed to be there.

IC: 
Before you settle down for the 'night', Solveig tries her hand at dispelling the door, but even the mighty magics she has been granted by Pelor pale against the wards this 'ancient one' has placed.  All with spellcraft who are within the room when the spells go off recognize after the second dispell that one of the wards is set up to automatically counter the spell 'Dispell Magic'.

Once they decide to go to sleep Golem says to Amy and Sabin "I do not require rest of any kind, I will guard this corridor while you rest."  With that he walks over to the corridor the clanging is coming from, and stands in front of it looking down the corridor.

The first watch passes with no change, but less than an hour after Gloom and Solveig get up they (and the three short-sleepers) hear the clanging come to an end.  Maybe half an hour later the Golem says something that only Sulli understands. "There are beings approaching."  The rest of you soon soon get the meaning, though, as you hear footsteps aproaching, and then a shout in giant(for Sulli: "INTRUDER!") as something catches sight of Golem.

OOC To all : Your spells won't have returned until 8 hours sleep unless you've been wearing a Ring of Sustenance (And even then Amy and Corlon have only had just over an hours worth of sleep).  So except for Sulli, Cwen, and Elentari, you'll be fighting as if your characters haven't rested yet. Sulli, Cwen, Elentari: 15 HP healed and any spells restored to full.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 24, 2003)

"stupid question golum do you know what is comming or how many is comming.???"


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

ooc:I have a ring of sustenance...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2003)

Elentari readied her bow, bracing herself in the back of the group.  "More ogres?" She frowned slightly.  "Monk ogres?  I don't know if we need any more of those.   How is everyone?  Are we prepared?  How many do you see, Golem?"


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 25, 2003)

"Bring them on - if it's a fight they're looking for, then we'll give them one," Solveig declared.  "Perhaps they'll see reason though, and we can ask them where we are."  Still, she loosed her shield and invoked Pelor's aid.  It was always good to be ready.

_Solveig will position herself between the warriors and the archers & magic-users, animate her shield, then cast *magic circle against evil*, and then *divine favor* if there's still time._

OOC: We should try to take prisoners, assuming we can't end this without fighting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

Amulette will cast Mass haste on the group and then Mage armor on the talking dog.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 25, 2003)

"If they don't fight off my spells, I can make at least one almost unable to fight.  I am ready for battle whenever they get here.

Cwen prepares to do battle once more.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 25, 2003)

IC:  Corlon will unsling his bow and dissapear (hide +54, or +56, or some high number like that).

"Hopefully we won't have to fight this time."


----------



## Sulli (Jan 25, 2003)

"if there orgers then we in for a fight anything else we could tri to reason with it."

ready action first thing comming thought the door to attack us parry attack fury of blows. if they tri to attack.


----------



## Corlon (Jan 26, 2003)

Corlon will take out an arrow and place it on his bow string.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Golem turns to face you "They are Ogres, and the appear to be hostile.  They have weapons drawn and are closing slowly.  Should I stay here or move out of the way?" He asks Sulli/Amy while you all prepare for the encounter.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

"Well seeing as you were caught in the 'mass haste' spell you can do what you like but I would stay out of the way unless you're desperatly needed." Amy says to the metal man. She prepairs to launch Magic missiles at the first Ogre to show up.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

The Golem nods and steps to the side, revealing a group of Ogres walking cautiously 2X2 up the corridor towards you, about 60' away.

I know everyone's posted actions, etc, but pls post what your character does now, just to make sure.

Initiative : (Remember you don't have to POST in order, but you only know what happens before your initiative order)
Corlon (27)
Ogres (24)
Amy (22)
Sulli (19)
Cwen (17)
Elentari (11)
Gloom (10)
Solveig (3)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2003)

Elentari gets ready to let her arrows fly and to begin her singing again just like in the previous battle.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 27, 2003)

Cwen lauches arrows at one of the lead ogres and with his last arrow he sings a song about being blind and not liking it, intending to inflict that on the ogre.

OOC:
rapid fire with FRA
blindness/deafness imbued and fired with haste action


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2003)

Amy spanks the biggist ogre with a full barage of Magic missiles.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 27, 2003)

Gloom with an animal growl leaps forward and tries to rend one of the first ogres followed by the faithful Huine. He attacks on the ogre's left side hopefully leaving the other free for flanking.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 27, 2003)

charging first orgers next to gloom.attack using parry attack, fury of blows


----------



## Corlon (Jan 27, 2003)

ooc:  I didn't upgrade my initiative with anything, but I go first once again, more sneak attack for me 

IC:  
"_remember_" Corlon says and his bow is engulfed in flame and electricity, but then again it's hidden flame and electricity...
Corlon will fire a barrage of arrows into the ogres with rapid shot and such.

ooc:  hmm, extra haste action.. Don't need quicker than the eye, what should I do with it...

IC:  With Corlon's extra partial action, he will ready an action to shoot any ogre that moves towards them hostily.

Garret Growls and moves forward, he then readies an actiont to bite any ogre that gets within range.
"Nice singing Elentari," says Garret.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

OODM: 
K, just waiting for Solveig.
a couple things though...
DarkWolf - What's FRA mean?
Corlon - Sorry no sneak attack, as I said they're 60' away.
As to the high init - I keep rolling 19s+20s when I'm rolling your stuff.
Kitana - That was Inspire Courage, right?  Or was it greatness, and if so who's she inspiring?
Or is she just singing b/c she enjoys singing?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OODM:
> Kitana - That was Inspire Courage, right?  Or was it greatness, and if so who's she inspiring?
> Or is she just singing b/c she enjoys singing? *




Greatness i believe was what she sang before.   Solvieg + Sulli + one more melee fighter, whoever that might be.  And pretty much count it as a bawd tavern song of inspiration


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

The 'one more melee fighter' was Garrett.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *The 'one more melee fighter' was Garrett.  *




Well if Gloom is a melee fighter, she'll cast it on him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *The 'one more melee fighter' was Garrett.  *



Don't forget. Amy cast Mage Armor of Garrett.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

OODM: 
If Solveig hasn't posted by tonight(The next time I check this thread), I'll move it forward with her on autopilot.
Seeing as how it's gloom and Sulli charging down the corridor, side by side, to engage a group of ogres 60' away from the rest of their friends... you might wanna help Gloom out.
Which reminds me, what's the range on inspire greatness? *Evil DM grin as he checks it up*
hmm.. 30 feet, and Sulli goes before you.  You can't inspire him, but if you inspire gloom on your turn and he charges on his, he'll be inspired for 5 more turns.  So hows Gloom, Solveig, and Garret sound for being inspired?


----------



## Corlon (Jan 28, 2003)

ooc: fine then, I won't ready an action, instead I'll move forward and then shoot them.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OODM:
> K, just waiting for Solveig.
> a couple things though...
> DarkWolf - What's FRA mean?
> ...




ooc: FRA = full round action


----------



## Krizzel (Jan 29, 2003)

_Solveig will finish casting her spells, if she hasn't done so already by the time initiatives start.  Then she'll essential act as a shield for the archers and the heavy artillery , moving up with them as necessary.  If any of the people charging seem to get into severe trouble though, she'll charge up herself and step in._


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Corlon moves forward, hailing arrows into one of the ogres, who drops under the sudden swarm.
The remaining Ogres see the group and turn the other way, moving away at high speed down the corridor.
Amy flings some missiles into the buttocks of one as it turns, speeding it along with several painful smacks.
Sulli races after them, his speed easily outdistancing theirs as he drops a flying kick into the back of the spanked ogre, knocking it down as it yelps in pain. (No flurry of blows cuz you had to make more than 1 move action to get to them)
Several arrows fly past Sulli, 2 of them imbedding into another fleeing ogre, and then a quick song and another one flies in, but clangs into the stone beside the ogre as Cwen lets fly.
Elentari starts to sing a rousing tavern song and Gloom, Solveig, and Garret feel inspired to do great deeds. (temp. hp bonus: 14+2X con modifier)
Gloom, suddenly inspired, races after the ogres, managing to catch up because of his haste, and leaps at the ogre Cwen just shot, but falls flat on his face as he mistimes his jump (OODM: nat 1, rolled a 1 for dex check) taking 4 points of damage as he slams into the ground. (Taken away from the temporary HP you gain from being inspired, notyour normal hp)
Solveig steps forward, finishing her request for Divine Favour, and finding it granted.

The ogres are now 180' down the corridor, Gloom & Sulli right behind them, and Corlon 150' from them, 30' into the corridor.


----------



## Sulli (Jan 29, 2003)

Charge after them taking down which every is the closest.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 29, 2003)

Gloom stands up with hate in his red eyes, let out a growl and immediately runs after them.

OOC:I think I could try a tumble roll to get up as a free action. What about my wolf, Huine? Didn't he attack?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

[OOC: Unless he is immune to my magics Golem would be hasted as well.] Amy flies after the rest of the group. "Guys it could be a trap!"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 29, 2003)

Actually none of the animals have moved since Golem stepped aside.
And Argent - Golems are immune to magic, Beneficial or not.

Still waiting for a few people then I"ll post next round.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2003)

Elentari tsked in annoyance, the lyrics in her song changing to one of remonstrance as she tried to sing them back this way for she feared that Amy might indeed be right and it was a trap.  She follows Amy, but at slower more careful pace, keeping her eyes out for anything that would harm her or anyone else.  If she has a clear shot at one of the ogres, she will take it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Argent - Golems are immune to magic, Beneficial or not.
> *



[OOC: Just checking. He speaks and has a mind of hisown. Wasn't sure if he was something other than a true golem]


----------



## Corlon (Jan 29, 2003)

"I agree with the trap part, and shooting someone in the back is well... just not something people should due unless in need," says Corlon still walking slowly towards them, "but then again, they could get even more people to help them."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 30, 2003)

Cwen advances with the other archer, and attempts to take any out that happens to fall in his sights.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 1, 2003)

Again we await Solveig...
You got 12 hours from this post.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 7, 2003)

not to complain but BUMP


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2003)

Hmmm. No solveig...
Corlon walks forward slowly, getting left in the dust by everyone else running forwards
The Ogres continue running, so quickly that only Sulli and Amy can keep up with them.  Then they turn a corner.
Amy flies forwad, but can't get any closer, reaching about 40' from the corner.
Sulli chases after them, getting about 20' from the corner.
Cwen Elentari and Gloom chase after them, but fall quickly behind

Solveig, Golem, and all the animals stand still back in the room you were sleeping in.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

As he notices he can't catch them even if he's strangely quick, Gloom stops and calls his animals to him. 

"Where you want to go now?" he asks abruptly to his companions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2003)

"Well. Now that were definatly going to get killed if we sleep there I say we press on." Amy looks tired and red eyed.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 7, 2003)

"Those Ogres are dang quick.  We need to press on or return as we're getting split up."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 7, 2003)

Elentari frowned.  "I don't like the look of this.  Not all of us are rested yet and I think we should go back, fortify ourselves and wait untill all of us are rested for whatever fight awaits us."


----------



## Sulli (Feb 7, 2003)

Hearing that the sound of his comapions boot have died out behind him he'll stop just before the corner and look back to see where the group is then look around the corner


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 7, 2003)

"We go back then. Big iron man watch for them and we rest."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 10, 2003)

Seeing everyone run ahead of Corlon, he rolls his eyes and mutters "why don't we all just get slaughtered then", he decides that he'll go get one more look at the extremely trapped door, then wait for the others to return.

ooc:  oh course they'll return


----------



## Jemal (Feb 11, 2003)

None of the animals respond to Glooms call, they and Golem are all staring at a point on one of the walls.
Sulli moves cautiously up to the corner, and looks around.  He sees nothing but corridor as far as his site can go.

Corlon checks the door again and again finds that it's still dangerously trapped.
(Wanna try opening it anyways? hehe)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 11, 2003)

Gloom frowns and goes to check on his animals. They've ALWAYS answered to his call.

_Huine, Dunkel, you hear Gloom?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

Amy goes and lays down in a corner away from the opening where the Ogres came from. "I gotta get some sleep."


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 11, 2003)

"Get some sleep Amy.  I'll stay watch."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 11, 2003)

"*sigh*, I always hated a door I couldn't get through..."
Corlon sits back against a wall and starts to rest, until he notices Garret doing absolutely nothing and being non-responsive.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 11, 2003)

seeing that there is nothing beond the coredor. sabin run back towards his comanions. and stays awake and watch.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *"*sigh*, I always hated a door I couldn't get through..."
> Corlon sits back against a wall and starts to rest, until Garret, not sleepy in the least takes out the chess board and shoves it toward Corlon.  Corlon grumbles but pays the game anyway. *




Sorry, but Garret's kinda busy.. As I stated, all of the animals and Golem are staring at a point on teh wall, nonresponsive.  They haven't responded to anyone.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 12, 2003)

_what are you doing garret?  What do you see...smell...sense?_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Corlon feels something blocking his conneciton with Garret, but he manages to get a feeling of fear and awe from Garret, along with two faint, strained words  _Destroy.. Wall.._ 

Gloom, too, senses fear and awe from his animal friends.

Everyone can now see that the animals are starting to tremble, as is Golem, as they stare at the wall.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 13, 2003)

"Is there something in the wall, is the wall collapsing,"  Corlon says in an irritated voice as he walks towards the animals, "What in the nine hells is going on?!"

Corlon looks at the wall to see if anything is strange about it.  He then unslings his bow, ready to shoot or dodge out of the way of anything hostile that comes from the wall.

_What is it, what's in the wall??!!!_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Realizing that Golem is in distress as well as the animals, Amy will attempt a dispel magic (her last one) on it.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

OODM: Hmm.. That Dispel kinda threw me for a loop, I wasn't expecting it (Thought you were all out.. poor planning on my part)

IDM: 
Corlon unslings his bow, and Gloom moves a bit closer, concerned for the animals, while Amy starts chanting... These are the only hints anyone else has that something is amiss.
Soon Amy finishes and waves a hand at the wall, and a low rumbling shakes what seems to be everything, and causes the animals and Golem to shake their heads.  Garret and the other animals seem dazed, but Golem Roars in what sounds like rage and smashes a huge fist into the spot he and the animals had been staring at.

As Sulli enters the room, wondering what the noise and shaking is about, the wall collapses under Golems mighty blow, revealing a elven man holding a pipe and Staring at it with a very confused look.. It changes to horror, however, when he sees an engraged Golem knock down the wall.  

Screaming in terror the Elf throws the pipe at your group and starts backing up "SORRY SORRY SORRY PLEASE DON'T HURT ME!!!" He shrieks as he stumbles backwards across the small(10X10), doorless room.

Gloom and Corlon get the feeling that their animals have been magically enchanted and weakened, and are still feeling weak.  Any with Speech can speak again, but for the rest of this round are just groaning in pain and weakness.

Effective Game Stats: All animals lost 6 HD (Same effect as 4 negative levels for a PC), but only reducing to Minimum of 1 and not killing.  Meaning any animal with 7 or less HD is now at 1 HD effectively, and all others have lost 6 (for how long you don't know)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 15, 2003)

"An elf, huh?!" Gloom unsheathes both his black swords and puts them on the elf's neck, as scissors ready to cut. "Give Gloom good reason Gloom shouldn't kill you! What you did to Huine and Dunkel!? You heal them back now!" he shouts at him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 15, 2003)

Elentari stares at the elven man.  "What are you _doing_?", she exclaims with a tinge of anger as she rushes forward to stop the elven man from getting away.  "You sick...sick..._thing_ you."

OOC:  She'll try to halt him either by grabbing him or if she's too far away, tackling him.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 15, 2003)

"uh, looks like you have been busy while ive ben gone. what happened??????"

staying at the doorway leaning on the wall, he looks to where the newly made hole is and shakes his head.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2003)

Amy looks at Golem. "Is this the mage you spoke about? The one who made you wait until someone said your name?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

The elf sees Gloom advancing with swords drawn, and promptly faints.

Meanwhikle, Golem is looking not at the Elf, but at the Pipe he was playing, and Garret (Who has recovered enough to move by now) Distinctly displays his Hatred as he growls at the Pipe... None of the animals (Or Golem) seem to have noticed the man.
Golem walks over to the pipe but stops a few feet from it "DESTROY PIPE!!! BAD MAGIC!!!"
The loud bellowing awakens the Elf again, who looks up at Gloom and Elentari, now holding onto him. [size="-1"] "Please don't lock me up again."[/size] he says in a quiet, scared voice.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2003)

Amy will cast detect magic on the pipe. What kind of magic is it?
"Hey any of you bardic types have a clue what this pipe is?"


----------



## Corlon (Feb 16, 2003)

"I'm not going to lock you up," says Corlon in a low, angry voice as he levels a flame engulfed arrow on his bow directed at the elf's head, "but if you don't tell me exactly what you were doing in 10 seconds or less, _infinite pain_ will be to kind a phrase for what you're going to feel"

_what was he doing Garret?  Are you okay?_


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

"Uhp... thehe um... the.. i.. i don't... I didn't i didn't do anything, i was just playing the flute.. it's all I have to do around here, please don't hurt me again.." The elf stammers 

Amy detects Enchantment and Necromantic magic... upon further examination it seems Druidic. (Yep, I said Druidic Necromantic Enchantment magic)

Garret isn't sure what happened, just that it hurt and he didn't like it.

The bards can't see the pipe b/c there's a group of animals, a druid, a golem, and Amy between them and it, AND it's laying on the ground.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 17, 2003)

Corlon mutters the word remember and the arrow becomes unengulfed in flame, but he still keeps it leveled at the elf's head, "It doesn't look we'll get many answers out of this guy, but I still don't trust him.  Anyone have a scroll of identify for the pipe or something..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 18, 2003)

Leaving the elf at the good cares of Elentari and Corlon, Gloom takes the pipe and asks Golem, Amy and the others: "Gloom destroy pipe?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 18, 2003)

Elentari promptly sat sideways on the elf's chest, glancing at her nails.  "Hmm...nothing?  So why were you locked up?  And playing that thing?...oh one of you bring it over here, will you? I'll take a look at it...so what does it do, elfman?"


----------



## Corlon (Feb 19, 2003)

"I'd really like to shoot you with this, but we need some answers, and I don't trust my fingers to hold on," Corlon says as he lets his bow string go slack, but still ready to shoot the elf if he tries anything,  "But yes, do tell us, why are you locked in here, why do you have that pipe and what does it do?  Does it take any special talent to play it, or normally playing that type of instrument works?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2003)

Amy suddenly realising that she does indead have Identify will ID the pipe.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

OODM: Amy does know that Identify requires a 100GP Pearl crushed and mixed into wine with an owl feather, the concoction must be drunk and then the spell takes 8 hours to cast.

IDM: 
As Elentari sits on the Elfs chest and questions him, he stutters "Uh.. It makes music?"


----------



## Corlon (Feb 20, 2003)

"It makes more than music _elf_,"  Garret growls as he walks up to the elf and snarls, "now tell us what it really does!"

ooc:  so, he might not know anything, or he might just have a very high bluff check, hmmm...


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2003)

OODM: I'll assume the rest of you are standing around watching the interrogation.

IDM: 
The frail man seems to have trouble speaking due to the woman sitting on his chest, and Garret can't make anything out as he walks over and growls at the pathetic looking elf laying on the ground trembling with, and reeking of, fear. (Dogs can smell fear, and this guy seems ready to piss his pants)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 22, 2003)

Elentari sighed dramatically and glanced down at the elf-man beneath her. Grabbing his cheeks, she squeezed them roughly.  "Now now!  Let's us be nice to the wittle elf-boy....so how did you get here?  What's your name?" she asks releasing his cheek to caress his forehead soothingly.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

He still can't speak, but you get the feeling he wants you to get off his chest.. Mostly from his gasping and weezing for breath.
(HINT HINT again)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 24, 2003)

Elentari rolled her eyes and stood up, though not allowing elf boy to get up by keep one foot on his shoulder.  "Okay you little weakling...some answers?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 24, 2003)

Cwen watches the interrogation with some amusement thinking that he never wants to get on Elentari's bad side.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2003)

For a few moments the elf coughs, then looks up at you, fear still evident in his eyes "I don't know what you want from me, I've been locked up in here for I don't know HOW long, with nothing to do but play my flute, so how can I know anything of use to you?!?!?" He suddenly stops and glances over at Garret "DID THAT DOG JUST TALK?!?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 25, 2003)

Elentari snaps her fingers at the elf-boy.  "Focus! Focus!"  Putting both hands on either side of her hips, she tapped her foot against his shoulder.  "Now...how long have you been here?  Where did you find that flute?  How did you get stuck here?  What is your name?  Where are you from?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 25, 2003)

With every question, He opens his mouth to respond, only to stop when Elentari asks another question.  Finally he sighs in frustration "Would you slow down?  I can only answer one Bloody question at a time!" The elf seems to be loosing his fear as he gets more and more exasperated.

"Now lets see if I can get some of these questions.  My name is Al'neirondatil Fendor Aflamondarous of Kendington, and I was placed here... I don't know HOW long ago They put me here, I just know I've been wanting out for at least a few centuries, and that flute is the only company I've had.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2003)

Amy makes her way to the Pipe. Picks it up and says "well while you all intetrogate the elf. I'm getting some sleep." She will curl up in a corner and be snoring asap.


----------



## Corlon (Feb 25, 2003)

ooc:where did you get that name?

After the elf finishes his exasperated speech, Corlon says "Well Al, that's a start, but there are four main questions I'd like to know. 1.  Why were you locked up?  2.  Where did you get the flute.  3.  Do you know what the flute does?  and 4.  Do you know anything about this place?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

Sighing at the inevitable "AL" nickname, he looks at Corlon "ONE, I was locked up because they saw me as a threat.  TWO, I found it here, THREE as far as I KNEW, it just made music, but apparently it also pisses off powerful adventurers. FOUR.  This WAS a prison, last time I checked.. If it weren't for the interference pattern, I'ld have just teleported myself out."  He glances up at Elentari "Now may I stand up or are you going to continue your rude interrogation?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 26, 2003)

Elentari crouched down to where the elf-boy lay, resting her arms on her knees as she peers at him intently.  "A threat?!  How would you be a threat to anyone?  Other than that awful playing.  You should take some lessons."  She tweaked his ear playfully.  "Was the pipe here? Or did you bring it with you?  And uh...what interference pattern are you talking about?"

"And no, you can't stand up.  I like my men prone on the floor."  She wagged a finger at him.  "Now answer some more questions like a good boy so Garret and our Golem friend can have some time to calm down before one eats you and the other pounds you into flat bread.  Then you can get up."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

Golem speaks up (Though only Sulli understand him, since Amy is sleeping) "He is not bad, flute is bad."  And then goes back to guard the door the Ogres came from... 

Al sighs and looks up at Elentari.  "I've allready said twice that I found the damned pipe, and I hate repeating myself.  How could you NOT know about the interference pattern?  I assumed a powerful group such as yourself has access to teleportation magic, surely you've tried it!  As for me being a threat, I could give you a demonstration if you REALLY insist on keeping me down here..." As he speaks his hair starts to smoke and his eyes glaze over.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 26, 2003)

"uh just to let you guys know golem said that the elf was good, pipe was bad. i think the elf may be telling the truth. mabye he could be some help to us but if you want to piss him off some more im going to move to another room. just to be safe."


----------



## Corlon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Score, my nick name cought on*

IC:
_Get his Jugular_ 
Corlon's readied action cause his bow and arrow to snap in line with the elf's head as Garret places his mouth, open, over Al's neck.  Corlon is ready to let his arrow fly if the elf tries any magic or other hostile actions, and he fades out (hide +56) so that the elf can't specifically target him (but not before the elf sees the arrow pointed at his head).
The nothingness speaks to Arrogant Al, "Sorry, but we _do_ insist on keeping you down there until our questions are answered."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

> ooc: we haven't tried teleportation magic because the DM wouldn't have allowed it and would just be a waste of a spell, if not harmful, of course




Anymore metagaming will end in the expulsion of the metagamer from the game, it is one thing I can't stand.  There are certain instances in which it is harmless, but usually not, so don't do it.

Now that THAT's over with..



> ooc: arrogant al isn't corlon's pal, like many gals, and if he tries anything funny, corlon shal shoot him in the...the...the...face (I give up, anyone know of a major body part that rhymes with al?)




how about his Anal canal?


----------



## Corlon (Feb 27, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *how about his Anal canal? *




just because of that, I'm taking my rhyme out.


----------



## Sulli (Feb 28, 2003)

Since corlon has moved to an aggresion state. sabin will walk back into the previos room, but before he leaves he will say "i don't think hiding will help you with this one."

OoC: just to let you guys know ill be gone for the weekend and will be back monday.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2003)

anyone else going to act?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 1, 2003)

"Oh Al'neirondatil, apparently your stay here hasn't included any anger management classes or improved your humor," the elven bard quipped as she offered the prone elf a slender hand.  "Come on...let's get you on your feet and brushed off.  I suppose you'll have to come with us...we're also on our way out."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 2, 2003)

Garret glances at the confident bard, then back at the stranger, and slowly lifts his teeth from around the elf's throat.

Corlon appears with his bow slung on his back and his thumbs in his belt loops, "well, I guess violence isn't an answer this time.  Hopefully I'll be glad to have you with us "


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 2, 2003)

Cwen lowers his bow finally from being aimed at Al's head.
"I'm glad that's over with.  We've been here too long.  The ogre monks might return soon or worse if we don't get moving."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

Al'neirondatil accepts the bards help to get up, rubbing his neck to make sure there are no teeth marks.  "My apologies, lady, but being locked alone in a little room for centuries is not particularily good for ones temper." He glances at Garret and then Corlon. "Your familiar doesn't seem to like me very much."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 3, 2003)

Al'neirondatil accepts the bards help to get up, rubbing his neck to make sure there are no teeth marks.  "My apologies, lady, but being locked alone in a little room for centuries is not particularily good for ones temper." He glances at Garret and then Corlon. "Your familiar doesn't seem to like me very much."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 3, 2003)

"Familiar?" growls Garret, "I'm no familiar, I'm..." he doesn't get to finish his sentence as Corlon buts in, "well, you did play the flute which seemed to hurt all of the animals around here.  And before he goes into his long explanation, he's not really a familiar, but our bond is very similar to one a mage holds with his familiar."

"and even though you say you know almost nothing about this place, can you look at this door with a bunch of magical traps that are on it, and see if you know anything about it...besides that it's trapped of course"  Corlon says as he points to the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 5, 2003)

Elentari helps brush the elf off, giving him a few pats where it probably was highly inappropriate.  "There you go!  Now lets go find a safer place to rest before more of those ogres come and bother us again."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2003)

Amy is still sleeping in the corner.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 5, 2003)

take all the time you need for rest ill watch over you for the night.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 13, 2003)

BUMP???????????????


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2003)

Al steps over the debris, and gives a sigh of relief.  He looks at you and says "Safe? OH, by all means.." he turns to the corridor leading to where the ogres ran, says a few words and makes a fist with his hand, and the opening seems to come alive and close, making a smooth wall that looks as though there had never been a doorway there.
"There, now that you've freed me from that wretched room, and I can actually DO something, I'll take a look at this door of yours.. Could somebody lead me there?"

Elentari recognizes the spell as the Divine version of "Stone Shape"


----------



## Corlon (Mar 13, 2003)

"Right this way" Corlon says as he leads him to the door that's trapped a bunch of times.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2003)

[OOC: Can't we just rest! I want to get Amy back to full action.]


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 15, 2003)

"Amy, rest.  Let them go off and do whatever. I'll watch over you."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2003)

oodm: I'm back.

IDM: 
Al'neirondatil follows you to the door, and starts studying it.
"Oh dear... This is complicated, it could take me a while to unravel the threads of magic that are acting with the inherent interference of the surrounding granite.  You may as well go rest, I should be finished studying it by the time you are all rested." He then goes back to looking carefuly at the door from various (including Some very odd) angles.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 23, 2003)

Making sure someone is on guard duty, Corlon will rest, Garret and him taking watch terms.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 24, 2003)

You all have a (fairly) restful sleep, and when you awaken Golem (And whoever had enough sleep allready) is standing guard uneventfully.  Al'neirondatil, upon inspection, is sitting 10' away from the ultra-locked door, scratching his chin in thought.  When the first person enters the room he looks up at them and says "I've gotten rid of all I could, but there are a few traps and locks remaining.  Perhaps one of you could assist me in taking care of them?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2003)

Amy looking bright and cheery considering the situation says, "What needs to be done? Are there still magics guarding it?"


----------



## Corlon (Mar 24, 2003)

"Do you know exactly what the traps will do when set off?  I might be able to get through...fairly unsathed."

"and just wondering, how high a power of spell can you cast?"


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Al looks over at Amy "There are several left, so far as I can figure.  I've managed to dispel most of what was there, I can detect a few fire traps, 3 symbols, and a guards & Wards spell remaining.  Whoever was here OBVIOUSLY did not want anybody getting in."

Upon looking at him a bit closer, you see that Al seems to be very fatigued and drained.

He turns to Corlon "My most powerful spell is Prismatic Wall, but it will be of little use for this, even if I did have the energy left to cast it right now.. I've used all my energy dispelling what ese was there."  Al then leans his head back against the far wall


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2003)

"OK. I'll handle the rest." Amy says. "try to get some rest."
Amy casts dispel magic on the door.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 26, 2003)

Cwen still stands guard over one of the entrances to the room.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 26, 2003)

"Well, thank you, Al'neirondatil!" Elentari calls out cheerfully from where she had been getting herself all properly in place after a nice long nap.  Her cool fingers brushed his hair back from his eyes before she gave his shoulder a pat.

"So sorry I sat on you."  Her violet eyes twinkled as she fluffed her platinum locks.  "But most men actually like it when I do that."  She glanced over the door and Amulet, making sure to keep well away from it in case unpleasentness happens.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 26, 2003)

Curious as to what's behind the door, Corlon waits to the side as amy casts her spells, ready to evade any harmful magic that fires out of the door.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 26, 2003)

ill stand gaurds at any other entrance to this area, or ill stand garude over amy while she dispels the door.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2003)

Amy begins casting her spell and feels one of the traps end.  Beginning over again, she continues dispelling them, until 5 are gone, after which Al says "I can detect no more magical traps upon there, all that is left is the lock."

OOC : I took the liberty of assuming you'ld keep going until it was done.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2003)

"All I have to say is this door better be worth all the trouble." Amy falls back to the back of the party and trys to stay out of the rogues way.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 27, 2003)

ooc:  aw crap, where's my character...
IC:  well, I've lost my character, and it's not saved on my computer, I don't suppose you still have him do you Jemal?
I'll be searching in the mean time.

I think he had open lock, I'll just go open the lock.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 28, 2003)

OoC: a rouge without open lock, man that is like un huard of. all rouge that i have played and played with have had open lock. heck even my brothers rouge(who wasen't very good)(i think it was my brother, had open lock.) that is like a nessesary skill for rouges.
sorry a little off topic, but i had to get that off my chest.

IC: as corlon goes to his work, ready action, anything hostile comes out of the door. fury of blows.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 28, 2003)

ooc:  I must disagree, a some really cool rogue's have bunches of bluff and diplomacy, or go for the basics and get swim, jump, climb, listen, search, spot etc. all maxed out
others even go for knowledges and stuff, rogues are one of the most customizable characters.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 28, 2003)

OoC: true but if you want to go with the misjif kind of rougwe then that is a basic need to have skill.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

oodm: MOVING ON...
Your character should be in the Rogues gallery thread, which I HAD bookmarked until my comp crashed that little while ago.  I'll go looking for it, and once I find it I'll post the URL as well as results.

Unitl then, anybody else have any actions/ ready actions to declare while Corlon picks the lock?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 29, 2003)

Amy will cast mage armor and fly on herself. She will offer anyone a "Cat's Grace" if they want it.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 29, 2003)

corlon will ask for a cat's grace, that is if he didn't have gloves of dex...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 29, 2003)

Elentair keeps her distance, her arrow cocked, and her eyes focused on the door anything that might come barging out of it.

"Well, let's not get a stampede like last time, shall we?" she suggested with a wink and smirk.  "I need to save my healing spells for something really raunchy later on."


----------



## Corlon (Mar 30, 2003)

"Stampede?  I wasn't thinking anything of the sort," Corlon says over his shoulder as he dissapears (hide +5..6, +59...)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

Rogues Gallery thread: 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33894
(You might wanna bookmark it)

IDM: 
Corlon easily flicks open the shoddy lock.. It seems that whoever had done this never expected someone to actually through the wards and unlock it, and so never invested in a good lock.

As the door swings open, there is a short (10') hallway and beyond that a very very large room (40' ceiling, 100X100' room).  The left sides has huge lines and shelves of books, rows upon rows.  The right side is cut off about 10' to the side of the door by a large wall of force, behind which you can see a very large, very well stocked laboratory, and a blurry figure moving around.


----------



## Corlon (Mar 30, 2003)

"Can you guys wait here for a second, I'll be right back...oh yeah, if you here someone, namly me, screaming, feel free to come in anytime"

Corlon sneaks down the hall, hiding very well, while searching for traps and scanning the books titles to see if there's anything of interest.  He'll then watch the figure once he reaches the wall of force.


----------



## Sulli (Mar 30, 2003)

book, all that traping for a bunch of books. well i guess that guy didn't want to be disturbed.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 31, 2003)

hehehe...

As Corlon dissapears from sight behind a bookshelf, you wait paitiently (Or impatiently for some).  After a few minutes, you hear what corlon had warned you of... Him screaming.  At the sound the figure behind the wall turns around and runs forward, shaking his head and grabbing frantically at his hair.  As he comes closer to the wall you see that it is a human with long gray hair, a long beard, and a staff with a diamond on top, wearing white robes.

(Corlon - I'll e-mail you what's going on with you)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 1, 2003)

"Hey you!  What did you do with Corlon?  And I advise you not to move anything but your mouth or you will be eating arrows!"

Bow trained on old man, ready to shoot if he does anything but talk.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 3, 2003)

"I've...I've lost h" Garret stammers before he stops talking and makes whining noises.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

The old man seems to not even notice you, still staring into the bookshelves where you cannot see. "NONONONONO!!!! LEAVE HIM AL" He starts to speak and then the sound is blotted out, though his mouth continues moving.  after a few seconds he realizes he's not making any noise, and looks over at you, gesturing to the bookshelves with his hands, obviously agitated as he backs away from the wall, trying to speak as he moves.

Readying to fire an arrow at him, you realize that it would be futile because of the blurry wall of force between you and the old man (He's in the walled-off laboratory) though sound seems to pass through it.. or at least it did a few seconds ago.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2003)

"Sad really. A wall of Force is after all just a wall. who is coming with me?" Amy starts to teleport grabbing Elentair and Darkwolf if she can.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 4, 2003)

Cwen walks over towards Amy.  "Sure, I'll go with.  Let's find Corlon."


----------



## Corlon (Apr 4, 2003)

I emailed what I'm doing, are we going to keep conversing via email until they find me jemal?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

(Yes, Corlon.)
As for the rest of you.. Who's going and where are you going? (Into the laboratory I presume?  Or further into the Library area.. which is, btw, not walled off, and is the last place you saw Corlon.)


----------



## Sulli (Apr 4, 2003)

ill go searching for corlon


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2003)

Amy's eyes flash violet and the world around the travelers distorts. [We are headed on the other side of the force wall.]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 6, 2003)

Elentari has one hand on Al (not about to let elfboy sneak away) and the other on her bow as she cringes slightly when they go teleporting.  She never liked magic worked on her -- a few little experiences with a couple wizards and their toys hadn't been as fun as she thought once upon a time.  Either way she readies herself when they reach the other side to help the rogue.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2003)

Everyone who's going with Amy ends up on the other side of the Wall of Force.  The Old man who was walking away form the wall stops as you suddenly appear in front of him.
"Why are you coming this way?  You've got to go help that small man, the gnome or whatever he was!! The beast will kill him!"

Meanwhile, Sabin heads forward quickly, looking down the rows. As he turns one row, he stops in awe and stares for a moment. (That makes 2.  Check yer e-mail tonight, Sulli)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 9, 2003)

Elentari shrugged.  "I don't know where we are?  Why is this force wall up here?  What is hurting Corlon?  What's with all the books and who are you?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2003)

"In my lab, To keep the beast out, The beast, For research, and The Ancient ones grandnephew."  The old man says as he looks franticaly around "Now could you please do something before.. OH MY GOD IS THAT GUY INSANE?" He shouts, shaking his head as his eyes glaze over.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 9, 2003)

Amy will teleport back over the wall and grab Corlon. then port back to the other side of the wall again. (if she can)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2003)

Amy doesn't know where Corlon is in the room, or what it's like where he is beyond the fact that there's a lot of books.

And just FYI, in case I forgot to mention it before, Golem is outside of the room, as he can't fit through the small doorway leading in.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 10, 2003)

(at the manaic) "Hey loonie!  Take us to the small man so we can help him!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

"And what _is_ the beast actually?" Elentari asks, furrowing a silver brow and continues her barrage of questions.  "Is it a nasty beast?  A big beast?  A tiny beast?  Fangs? Claws?  Bad breath?  Will it listen to reason or should we just slap it around?  Certainly you can give us more information than that."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2003)

It's an abomination.. Big, nasty, Fangs, Claws, Bad breath, completely evil, very resistant to weapons and magic, and if it gets out of this chamber it will continue on with its mission to destroy the world!  NOW, if you're ready to help me, lets go kill it!"
The man turns around and dispels the Wall of Force.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 11, 2003)

Elentari sighs with resignation.  "If its so bad, why don't you just put a wall of force around it and trap it?" she asks, following the others to help take down the beastie.  Readying her bow and her voice for battle, she keeps a sharp look out for the so called abomination.


----------



## Sulli (Apr 12, 2003)

OoC: it's nice that your keeping the rest of the group going but i still haven't receved that e-mail telling me what i seen.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 16, 2003)

now that they see the beast, do we have to communicate via email?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
...
...
UBS
...
...


----------



## Sulli (Apr 16, 2003)

actually they haven't found us yet. and jemal im still waitng for that e-mail about what i see.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2003)

1 more round of E-mail then things happen back here...
And Sulli, I've allready sent the message to you+Corlon like 3 days ago... haven't you got it yet?


----------



## Corlon (Apr 23, 2003)

nope...
lemursofrohan@yahoo.com


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 23, 2003)

*remains in limbo*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

allright, sent e-mail Again, and in the meantime...

The man turns to Elentari "I've allready tried that! He broke it down with ease.   Didn't you see that this wall looked different?  My Grand-Uncle designed this room so it could be seperated by that wall, and its the only thing I know of other than these walls that he isn't able to destroy.  Now, would you like to stand here some more and continue this discussion of magical mechanics, or should we go help your friend?"  He rolls his eyes and looks back at the book stacks and asks "Whos that?".

Upon turning, you all see Sulli turn a corner and then suddenly stop, though you can't see anything further down that row from where you're standing.
Sulli is about 40 feet from you, diagonally.  He's 50 feet from the door.  The rest of You guys are about 20 feet from the door, and 30 feet from the rows of bookshelves.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 24, 2003)

didn't get the email again...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2003)

OODM: 
Well, least I saved it this time...
I'll try to send it from Hotmail, see if that works.  If It doesn't, I'll just say f*ck it and have them come up and see just as the beast goes, so I can post it here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Elentari continues forwards slowly with the others, her hands tight on her bow and arrow.  Licking her lips, she prepares to sing any song necessary to aid them.


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 26, 2003)

Cwen walks forward next to Elentari, bow also ready for firing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2003)

Amy is also waiting for the rest of the group to catch up.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

OODM: Well, They haven't received my E-mail (I just got a bounce message, and I'm absolutely certain I wrote it right, b/c I cut+pasted it.) SO, I'm going to follow through with what I said I was going to do in my last post and show you all what happens as you get closer.

IDM: As you grow closer to where Corlon Dissapeard, and where Sulli is standing transfixed, you see a 7' tall black, green, and red-scaled beast unlike any demon or devil you've ever heard of.  Spikes, some as small as an inch, others up to a foot long, protrued seemingly at random from its body.  It's long, snake-like tail is wrapped around Corlon, who has his bow out and is steadily pumping arrows into the Beasts chest.  unfortunately, most of them are snapping in half upon contact.  Other than that, though, it seems vaguely humanoid-shaped.

Though momentarily speechless, Elentari and Cwen each quickly put an arrow into the air, though neither seems to phase the Beast, one shattering on it's forehead and the other bouncing off of its thick, scaley, muscular arms.  
The Ancient's Nephew says a word of power and flings a few magic missiles at it, though it barely flinches as they leave tiny scorch marks on its arm.  
Corlon seems to be trying to say something, but you can't hear any sound coming from the area around the beast.  
Al moves forward a bit as he comes up behind, asking "What in the blazes is going o... AAAAHH!!" He shouts and points a finger at the beast, from which flies a single, black bead.  the bead strikes it in the chest and a it spasms so violently that Corlon is thrown right over your heads, landing 10' behind the group (14 impact damage to Corlon)
Amy finds herself filled with such a feeling of dread that she is unable to do anything but stand and stare.  it takes her a few seconds to shake the feeling off, but she manages to recover with a gasp, though it leaves her _shaken._
OK, next round, post actions.  You can all see The Beast now.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2003)

Amy casts Power Word Stun at the beast.


----------



## Corlon (Apr 28, 2003)

Corlon groans as he rises from the floor and continues to unload arrows into the beast.


----------



## Sulli (May 6, 2003)

OoC: well i thought that sabin would have died in this battle and you guys wou;d be a lot further in the campain.

IC: charging the beast asnd unload a fury of blows at it.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 7, 2003)

Cwen sings a little diddy about being unable to see and fires a single arrow at the monsterr imbued with the spell.


ooc: imbue arrow with blindness/deafness.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Elentari's song spoke more of beauty and the beast, but its intent to infuse her friends with strength and courage hit all the right notes.  She nocked another arrow into her bow and let it loose on the monster.


----------



## Corlon (May 8, 2003)

Going rambo on him...with a bow...I guess


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2003)

Elentari's song is inspiring, and so is her attack as she looses an arrow into the Beast that sticks right into its abdomen.
Cwen likewise lets an arrow fly, and this one strikes home between 2 arm plates.
The Nephew fires a bead of ice that impacts directly upon the Beasts chest, exploding in a large ball of ice which seem to cause it great pain.
Corlon gets up, loosing arrows again, not stopping even through the pain of his encounter.  Unfortunately, his aim is off a bit and he is unable to penetrate the Beasts armoured scales.
Al summons a cage of force around the beast, with shimmering bars surrounding the creature in a 20' cube. 
Amy tries to stun the Beast, but it seems to not even notice her spell.

The beast looks around a few times, a bit confused, then waves a hand in front of its face before finally charging forward, to slam right into the bars of the cage and bounce backwards, as if it had not even seen them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 9, 2003)

"Bad Kitty!" Amy cries and tosses a Polymorph otrher at it. She wants it to turn into a Kitty cat.


----------



## Corlon (May 17, 2003)

Corlon mumbles at the waste of perfectly good arrows, but keeps one on his bowstring still wreathed in flames, just in case.


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2003)

OMFG!  I don't believe it...

I'm not even gonna wait for the others...

IDM: 
Amy yells at the thing, and suddenly in a big poof it is gone and there's a small, black and white kitten sitting on the ground.  It looks around for a few seconds and gives a plaintive  "mew?"


OODM: Nat 20 to overcome the spell resistance and a nat 1 for the saving throw... DOH!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 21, 2003)

"KITTY!" Amy yells at it and runs to pick it up. "nice Kitty."

[OOC: Outstanding!]


----------



## Corlon (May 21, 2003)

"um..." says Corlon partially lowering his bow, "I have a feeling I should shoot it, but i kinda have a thing against shooting small fuzzy helpless cute animals if you know what I mean..."
But then he raises his bow again "but should I shoot it?"


----------



## Darkwolf (May 21, 2003)

Cwen walks over to Amy, "Interesting way to take care of the beast.  I must admit I like it."


ooc: ROFLMAO!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 22, 2003)

"Thank you Cwen. Usualy I have a few dozen 'cats' following me around but they didn't get stuck in the maze here with me." Amy says.


----------



## Corlon (May 23, 2003)

"wouldn't you hate to be caught in an area dispel," says Corlon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 23, 2003)

Corlon said:
			
		

> *"wouldn't you hate to be caught in an area dispel," says Corlon. *



"Yeah that was tough. Thankfuly there aren't many of those around." Amy quips back. "Lets get going."


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

The kitty doesn't seem to like you...
His form may have changed, but when you go to pick him up, the kitty scratches at your hand (2 points of damage) and backs up hissing.  It appears he's still rather nasty.  HOwever, it's also fairly smart, and runs away out the door, zooming past everyone before they can respond.

Meanwhile, you hear the as-yet-unnamed wizard yell  "WHY IN THE BLUE HELLS DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT?"  and Al drops to his rear end laughing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 26, 2003)

"OK... Momma's getting testie. Where are we and how do we get out of here?" Amy says leveling a 'your the next kitten' look at the latest addition to our party.


----------



## Corlon (May 27, 2003)

Garret, who has been standing by the door this entire time will attack the cat and chase after it if neccesarry, Corlon runs after the cat.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

Garret begins chasing the cat down the hallway, back towards the Dragon.

The new guy looks at Amy  "How the heck should I know?  I've been stuck in here since I was FIVE!!!"


----------



## Corlon (May 31, 2003)

_get the cat before it gets to the dragon, get the cat before it gets to the dragon_


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Elentari laughs - silvery and amused - before chasing after the cat herself, intending to wrap it in a cloak or something that was handy.  "Amy!  I applaud you!  I love it!  Absolutely _love_ it!"


----------



## Corlon (Jun 4, 2003)

_why couldn't she have turned it into a trout or a salmon_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

A few people and a dog begin chasing after the evil kitten as it tears down the hallway, but Garret's the only one who can keep up to it, and he' completely stunned when he's chasing the thing and all of a sudden everything dissapears, and he can't see anything.

Meanwhile, the new wizard introduces himself as Timetsin


----------



## Corlon (Jun 16, 2003)

everything dissapears, as in he can't talk to Corlon anymore?  And does he dissapear from other people's sights, and how long until we run into the big dragon?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

Amy pipes up and askes Golem, "Do you know where we should go next? I would like to get a meal in some time this week." She floats near the gear man's shoulder


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2003)

everything dissapears as in everything goes black, and Garret was about 80' from the corner before the dragon.

Golem turns to Amy "I have only just recently been out of this room, and do not know anything else about this place." He says, seemingly as lost as everyone else.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

"The kitten from hell is going to go piss off the dragon, isn't it?  And we're gonna get a huge blast of fire to fry our delicate behinds?"  Elentari started backing away from the corner.  "How about we keep finding that other way out of here...and with a name like TIMEtsin...does that mean you do some kind of hocus pocus with our lovely linear world?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2003)

"Well, I am rather partial to the temporal theories of Magic, though I currently have only a few spells and items beyond the normel ken of mages in that specific area.   I've spent the vast majority of my time trying to keep that... thing... contained, lest he get set loose upon the world.  I guess all we can do is hope this dragon you speak of has an apetite for cats, and a VERY strong stomach."

As he finishes you hear a VERY loud roar, that shakes the entire place, sending dust and a few small pieces of rock cascading from the ceiling.  (Anyone who understands DRACONIC hears the following, anyone else hears loud Hissing and bellowing) 

[size="+2"]"WHO DARES INTERUPT MY SLUMB... [/size][size="+1"]what do you mean 'Meow'?"[/size]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [B[size="+2"]"WHO DARES INTERUPT MY SLUMB... [/size][size="+1"]what do you mean 'Meow'?"[/size] [/B]



OOC: LOL I'm dieing! It's 5:00 am and I just woke up the house laughing so hard!

Amy says, "Well that sounded like a light snack. Lets find the way out of here."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 18, 2003)

Cwen fails his 'contain laughter' check and ends up falling to the floor in laughter.

Cwen says to no one in general(whomever did not chase the cat), "Seems like the cat found the dragon.  Hopefully the dragon does not find the rest of the group."


----------



## Corlon (Jun 21, 2003)

Corlon, not so sure as all the others, tries to sneak a closer look and see if the dragon has eaten the kat or if he's just talking to it.

ooc:  but can I still empathically talk to garret, or is he gone?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 22, 2003)

OOG: He's still there, he just can't see anything.  everything he could SEE dissapeared (from his sight), but he can still smell, hear, and feel his suroundings (The damp floor under his paws, the scent of the cat's trail on the floor ahead of him, etc).  
In other words, something has blinded him.  Sorry for the confusion, I should've been clearer.


IG: As Corlon creeps closer, he sees Garret standing in the hallway, his eyes glazed over, though he's still resonsive.  (You stopping to see to Garret or continuing on to see the dragon?)


----------



## Corlon (Jun 23, 2003)

Corlon's going to look at the dragon while talking to garret via magical bond.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2003)

Corlon peeks around the corner to see the kitty sitting down in front of the massive (Now-awakened) dragon, hissing at it.  Every once in a while the dragon hisses back softly, as if they're conversing, but you can't understand the language (If that's what it is)


----------



## Corlon (Jun 23, 2003)

well, if it's not auran, aquan, halfling, or draconic, Corlon thinks about leaving as he doesn't understand the language (which he assumes it is) and waits to see what happens.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2003)

They just continue hissing at each other, seemingly engaged in a heated discussion.

Anyone else doing anything while Corlon listens + watches?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

"They're talking I think. Best we get out of here before it's no longer a kitty. Wich way out?" Amy says


----------



## Corlon (Jun 26, 2003)

no longer a kitty?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

"Even _MY_ Magics can be dispelled. A dragon could do it." Amy says taking to the air and starting toward the next room if she can.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2003)

Even as Corlon hears (Through Garrets ears) Amy's comment, the dragon cocks its head to the side as if considering something the cat had said, and after a moment begins chanting.

(Wanna spellcraft check, or wanna run?)


----------



## Corlon (Jun 26, 2003)

ooc: Jemal might've thought of that anyway, but I'm gonna blame that idea on argent 

IC:  Corlon takes a shot at the cat with his bow before sprinting down the hallway.

"Can someone show me where I'm going" says Garret as he looks around confused.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2003)

The arrow sticks into the cats haunch just as it begins shifting and growing, causing it to yowl in pain... A yowl that quickly turns into a demonic roar of Rage.

The people back with Garret hear the Roar, and the two wizards (Al'neirondatil + Timetsin) look at each other and begin casting Spells (Amy recognizes them as Walls of Force), calling out first "HURRY UP HALFLING!" as Corlon pumps his stubby little legs for all he's got.

From behind Corlon, you hear what could only be the Demons voice, a dark, rumbling tone that speaks in common "WANT TO TRY THAT AGAIN, B*TCH?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

Amy stops moving, spins in midair and says "Oh... He didn't just call me that. Now I have to hurt him."

Amy casts dismissal.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2003)

OOG: 

But... But... But...
OK, you with the spells, stop doing that stuff!   j/k

Anyone else doing actions?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 3, 2003)

Cwen tosses a pile of grease in between the enraged thing and the halfling.


----------



## Corlon (Jul 3, 2003)

ooc:  a pile of grease?  Insto-grease, for just 9.95 you can get insto greace, a throwable peace of slippery grease. 

IC:  The halfling is "coming on" and the dog is following him.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2003)

Amy casts her spell at the Beast, commanding it to return to its own plane, but nothing happens... Meanwhile, Corlon and Garret boogey their asses into the room with you, the Beast close behind.

Fortunately for all of you, three things happen.

First, a patch of grease appears in front of the Beast, causing it to loose its balance and start waving its arms around in an attempt to stabilize itself, loosing its forward momentum.
Secondly, Golem rushes forwards, slamming into the Beast with a roar of rage
And finally, two walls of force appear between the group and the two battling Behemoths.

Golem turns his massive stone head and says "Do not worry about me, I'll keep him from following.", then grabs the Beast in a massive bear-hug.  It thrashes around, unable to break free, and starts butting its head ineffectively against the Golem, it's tail lashing around and smashing everything within ten feet, though it can't hurt Golem.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

"Thank you Golem! I'll miss you. If you get out of here come find me." Amy says as she is leaving.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 7, 2003)

"Tell him thank you for me also, Amy," Cwen says as he follows Amy out of the room.


----------



## Corlon (Jul 8, 2003)

"I hope he doesn't meet his demise, but right now we have to get the hell out of here, any suggestions?"  Asks Corlon.

"And does anyone have a cure for blindness, it would really help me out," adds in Garret.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 8, 2003)

"Sorry Garret, I can only cause it.  I am unable to heal it."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2003)

**THWAP!!**


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

Cwen and Amy move to leave, Al'neirondatil and Timetsin following them, glancing back at Golem and the Beast every few steps, Al muttering to himself, all that can be heard is once when he whispers 'feelings from a construct... should be impossible.' and then continues talking to himself.

Nobody seems to know how to dispel Garrets blindness, though after examining him for a moment, any of the spellcasters would be able to assure Corlon and Garret that the nature of this curse won't last more than a few more hours. (Kinda like power-word Blind, but more powerful.)

(I'm assuming the rest of you will leave as well once you have this room, though Corlon and Garret may wish to stop in that room you slept in the night before until the pups eyesight has returned, I'm not sure.), before moving on to face the large group of ogres you know to be down that corridor.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2003)

*BUMP*
So what are people going to do?  Wait in the room for Garrets eyesight to return, or continue on, or what?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2003)

"I'm up for either forging on while Garret hangs back here and we'll come back for him to rest or waiting for Garret to see again."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 23, 2003)

HI Guys.
I'm dropping out of the game. 
Argent.


----------



## Corlon (Aug 5, 2003)

I'M BACK 

dropping out argent?  too bad.

garret and corlon are continuing as long as everyone else is.


----------



## Corlon (Aug 9, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> ***THWAP!!** *


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, I'm back from my *Ugg* week.  First off, who's still here?  Only ones who posted within the last few weeks are Darkwolf and Corlon... Don't let it die, guys!


----------



## Corlon (Aug 13, 2003)

it's my first campaign, I will _never_ let it die!


----------



## Corlon (Aug 16, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> ***THWAP!!** *



***THWAP!!***
***THWAP!!***
***THWAP!!***
***THWAP!!***


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2003)

ooc: with only 2 players I don't know how much longer it will continue....we can try but it will not be easy

Cwen turns to look behind him and notices the group seems to be getting thinner.  "Come on Corlon...lets press on before more people fade out."


----------



## Corlon (Aug 17, 2003)

ooc: *sigh* and now all of my games have started steadily going down hill, well...

IC:  Corlon looks around and realizes almost everyone but one person has dissapeared, "gah, what's happened to them!  must be some demon magic, let's press on!"
Garret follows behind


----------



## Corlon (Aug 20, 2003)

I....Must...Keep...It...Up...



*PUSH!!!*


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 23, 2003)

(ooc: sorry..I'm out of town a lot on weekends, limits my posting abilities...

Jemal you still around??)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

I've been out of townfor about 8 days.  Do u guys wanna continue like this or should I try to Re-recruit?


----------



## Corlon (Aug 25, 2003)

let's get some more people


----------



## Corlon (Aug 28, 2003)

no, it must not end...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2003)

Well, Corlon, if I have ANYTHING to say about it at all, it won't.

But we do have a bit of a problem.  I've gone through all 14 pages of the Talking the Talk that I have access to, I've gone through at least twice, and I still can't find the OOC for the Beta game.  So, I'm going to have to start a new one.

Now, the bad part is I don't recall the char. Gen rules... 
SO, 
Corlon (And Dwolf, hope you're still here) would you be able to go through your character and figure out what the creation rules were by kinda 'breaking down' your character?  I'ld do it, but I'm not sure exactly how your char works, and don't wanna make mistakes.

but it SHALL continue, and we'll get more players...
Just as soon as we figure out what the creation rules were..

IC: 

Corlon and Cwen, followed by the magicians Al and Tim, press on, leading the still-blind Garret as some strange darkness descends over all behind them, enveloping their traveling companions.  They get to the next room and slam the door shut behind them, finally stopping the darkness.  
The small, 10X10 room they find themselves in has only one other exit... A corridor leading directly away from the door they just shut behind them.


----------

